# ODP in California



## tjinaz (Dec 26, 2021)

Is it still a thing?  How is the turn out?

Far West ODP is scheduled for Jan 7-10 and just wondered how big it is in SoCal.  In AZ we get some top level players but it just doesn't carry the weight it once did.  Most of the players from top level teams don't tryout anymore . How is it in SoCal?


----------



## 2soccerplayersmom (Dec 26, 2021)

My daughter made it as an alternate on the Calsouth ODP team. Tryouts are by invite only. Not sure how they scout their players but I would say most of the girls on the 18 roster traveling team were from ECNL.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Dec 26, 2021)

My daughter made the travel 18 for the 05’s.This is her 3rd time she’s made it and is the last year for her age group..And looking at the team they are top tier players on the team.. some Ecnl some Ga some SoCal..The competition to make the team is very competitive. I personally don’t think odp is a joke it’s actually a great experience for the girls that make it to the final 18. It’s a great network tool for the kids.. I always found it funny when parents usually shit on the program have never really had their kids in it..


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 26, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> My daughter made the travel 18 for the 05’s.This is her 3rd time she’s made it and is the last year for her age group..And looking at the team they are top tier players on the team.. some Ecnl some Ga some SoCal..The competition to make the team is very competitive. I personally don’t think odp is a joke it’s actually a great experience for the girls that make it to the final 18. It’s a great network tool for the kids.. I always found it funny when parents usually shit on the program have never really had their kids in it..


Congrats bro.  I love the fact they have a mix of players from all socal.  Tell those girls to go kick ass for socal : )


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 26, 2021)

toucan said:


> Today, ODP is a joke, at least as far as girls is concerned.


Boys side as well.  None of the top teams have players represented at any age level.  None of the top 150 players from TDS have ever done SoCal ODP. I have also seen players with ODP on their resume unable to make mid-table DA clubs or now MLS Next and top ECNL. 
To nominate for ODP, a club can just go to the link they're given, list the players they want to keep happy, I mean nominate, then put in the license number of the DOC... and congrats your kid in on ODP.  I have personally completed this for a previous club.

If your kid gets nominated...  congrats.  Enjoy it for what it is but don't expect that it will result in any YNT scouting or anything even remotely related to playing at a higher level. I have seen parents turn down moves to "higher" teams or leagues because a coach promised them ODP. 

I would equate ODP to getting invited to train with a high level camp that you pay $200 to be at.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Dec 26, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> Boys side as well.  None of the top teams have players represented at any age level.  None of the top 150 players from TDS have ever done SoCal ODP. I have also seen players with ODP on their resume unable to make mid-table DA clubs or now MLS Next and top ECNL.
> To nominate for ODP, a club can just go to the link they're given, list the players they want to keep happy, I mean nominate, then put in the license number of the DOC... and congrats your kid in on ODP.  I have personally completed this for a previous club.
> 
> If your kid gets nominated...  congrats.  Enjoy it for what it is but don't expect that it will result in any YNT scouting or anything even remotely related to playing at a higher level. I have seen parents turn down moves to "higher" teams or leagues because a coach promised them ODP.
> ...


Mary Flores did odp last year.. she plays for slammers hb koge national champs.. Ecnl player of the year and plays for the Mexican National u-17 team and just verbal commitment to Stanford.. so your statement is incorrect


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2021)

When ODP was started, it only had to find 5 or 6 players a year to feed into the National and Olympic teams, and it met its purpose.  Over time, however, players and their parents were more interested in getting exposure to college coaches.  With only 20 or so per year selected to play on the teams from each State Association, and a further winnowing toward the Regional and National youth teams, there just weren't enough slots to fill the demand.  As long as the coaches and admins were honest in their selections, the cream really did rise to the top, but the funnel was too narrow.  The opportunity was seized by the new elite leagues, and they seem to be doing quite well.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 26, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Mary Flores did odp last year.. she plays for slammers hb koge national champs.


See first word... 


RedDevilDad said:


> Boys side as well.


What boys team does Mary play for?  



FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> so your statement is incorrect


Updated:



FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> MY statement is incorrect.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 26, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> I have personally completed this for a previous club.


Also... my opinion is just my opinion based on my experience.  Yes, I've interacted with ODP from the club side.  Yes, my kid has been invited to ODP.  Yes, it is just my opinion... No, I don't really care enough to argue.  Be well.  Just offering perspective.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Dec 26, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> See first word...
> 
> 
> What boys team does Mary play for?
> ...


Did your son make the final 18 and play at the odp tournament?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 26, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Did your son make the final 18 and play at the odp tournament?


If you're following my son's journey, thanks. He's a good kid who works hard. Thanks for noticing and caring about other's children. 

If you have unresolved issues that cause you to argue with strangers on the internet and now you're grasping for some straw to invalidate my subjective opinion based on my lived experiences and build a straw man argument...  see below. 



RedDevilDad said:


> I don't really care enough to argue.  Be well.  Just offering perspective.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Dec 26, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> If you're following my son's journey, thanks. He's a good kid who works hard. Thanks for noticing and caring about other's children.
> 
> If you have unresolved issues that cause you to argue with strangers on the internet and now you're grasping for some straw to invalidate my subjective opinion based on my lived experiences and build a straw man argument...  see below.


Hey buddy.. it’s a simple question.. no need to get so offensive. But since you did I’ll let you know something..  Someone “opinions” don’t mean anything unless they have real experienced the situation they are speaking on. So yes.. your OPINION isn’t correct.


----------



## Dargle (Dec 26, 2021)

Getting invited to the ODP pool isn't as hard as it used to be, but there's still enough talent not in MLS Next on the Boys side (which prohibits outside play in programs like ODP and ID2) that they can put together a reasonably decent side in SoCal.  It's not like other ODP regions where only people who pay to tryout even get invited to the pool stage where they start narrowing things down.  They definitely have invited Boys ECNL players recently who were not on teams playing in National Cup, so that's no longer the gatekeeping event.  They've had to go beyond that because of the splintering of leagues/Cal South/US Club.  So, it's a reasonable accomplishment to get selected for the team from SoCal, even if it may not be in some regions, and even just being selected for the ODP Pool at least provides a reasonable measuring stick for players from smaller clubs who don't normally get to play against the bigger clubs or in other parts of SoCal.  

What we found is that it's actually best at the younger ages not because they get recruited for the national teams (although there are USSF scouts at the West Region tournament and at the West Region Camp), but because they often get recruited from there for higher level teams in the next year or two, sometimes by the kids they are playing with in the program.  At the younger ages, there are still plenty of kids whose parents haven't contemplated driving them far distances for higher-level soccer yet. Selection for the ODP team opens their eyes to the possibilities. For example, there are kids from south of San Luis Obisbo who end up at Santa Barbara's MLS Next team and kids from the Palmdale area who end up at places like LA Surf MLS Next or FC Golden State's ECNL teams.


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 27, 2021)

To all the players selected to this Years ODP teams;  Congratulations from the Socal soccer forum parents.  We all need to support whatever team represents socal.  If the GAL champs goes to play for the Natty, then let's all cheer them on.  Reading some of these post is sad.  I know I'm a hypocrite and spew BS all the time, but this needs to stop you guys.  I'm serious and I want it to stop now.  No more sour grapes if your kid didnt make the final cut or worse, was never invited.  Go Team Socal


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 27, 2021)

Well here in AZ the girls teams seem to be a mix of mostly ECNL/GA/ECRL players and some upper division state league teams.  Some top level players show up but not nearly all of them.  We do an open tryout and then a pool for a couple of weeks to get it down to the 20 or so for the team. As the event is always in PHX there is no travel so cost is less than you would pay.  It is a nice achievement to have but not the be all end all it used to be.  The joke is its the best most expensive hoodie you will ever buy.


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 27, 2021)

tjinaz said:


> Well here in AZ the girls teams seem to be a mix of mostly ECNL/GA/ECRL players and some upper division state league teams.  Some top level players show up but not nearly all of them.  We do an open tryout and then a pool for a couple of weeks to get it down to the 20 or so for the team. As the event is always in PHX there is no travel so cost is less than you would pay.  It is a nice achievement to have but not the be all end all it used to be.  The joke is its the best most expensive hoodie you will ever buy.


I honestly believe the 03's were the last of the great ODP selection process.  It was something my dd dreamed about when she was 10-12.  The van ride to AZ was legendary and a place to make lasting friendships.  I say this with zero satire.  All the older dads I knew whose kid made the final cut told me how amazing it was.  It was at ODP where the US Scouts and coaches were looking for the next YNT players.  When the 04's had their chance for selection, most were told by Docs not to go and it was something that is no more relevant and to focus on the new league, The GDA and what they offered, which was the YNT List.  Basically, the GDA  jumped over the ODP process and gave the Docs the power & control to make the Selection for the YTN Camp and future lists.  No more ODP they said and now you must have your 12 year old daughter handed over to the lovely Training Centers to learn the new way of "pay to play."  Again, I personally want to let all the kids who made this years team a super big high five.  DO NOT let anyone put this accomplishment down.


----------



## Venantsyo (Dec 27, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Mary Flores did odp last year.. she plays for slammers hb koge national champs.. Ecnl player of the year and plays for the Mexican National u-17 team and just verbal commitment to Stanford.. so your statement is incorrect


She is really something. She plays HS with my daughter and she is on a totally different level than anyone else. It’s a pleasure to watch her play…


----------



## B182_2021 (Dec 27, 2021)

09 Girls team looks like mostly ECNL teams Slammers, Blues, Eagles, Beach & Legends.  Also top Albion & SD Force teams.  Should be interesting if they can come together.


----------



## Venantsyo (Dec 27, 2021)

B182_2021 said:


> 09 Girls team looks like mostly ECNL teams Slammers, Blues, Eagles, Beach & Legends.  Also top Albion & SD Force teams.  Should be interesting if they can come together.


I believe the player that was on SD Force is with Surf now.  It’s a talented group for sure.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 28, 2021)

Congratulations to all of the kids that got selected.  Best of luck to them on their soccer journey and hoping they stay injury free.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 28, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> My daughter made the travel 18 for the 05’s.This is her 3rd time she’s made it and is the last year for her age group..And looking at the team they are top tier players on the team.. some Ecnl some Ga some SoCal..The competition to make the team is very competitive. I personally don’t think odp is a joke it’s actually a great experience for the girls that make it to the final 18. It’s a great network tool for the kids.. I always found it funny when parents usually shit on the program have never really had their kids in it..


We will be there with you.   Daughter is goalkeeper.  See you Sunday at the last training.    We were also fortunate to make the West Region team that went to Orlando for the Interregional over Thanksgiving.   Great experience.   I believe 4 of those girls from that team have already committed D1 and more to follow.  The Cal-South team is very solid and should do really well in Arizona.

Has it helped my daughter's college recruiting experience, some.   A few coaches have congratulated her on making the West Region team, a couple were able to watch on video her games.   The upcoming tourney Jan 6-10 will hopefully see some college coaches there.  Additionally my daughter has invited a number of coaches there by email.  ODP has also given her a huge taste of what it is like to have 4 very good defenders as well as great first touches so she can play passes to players that she can't with her club team. 

Learning to play with new teammates in 3-4 practices is a great experience as well.  Many of these players have been with the same club for 2-4 years and being taken out of their comfort zone to learn to mesh with new players and styles is an important skill as they get ready to move on to college.  

I think there is also a sense of pride representing your State vs other States, at least on the girls side.   We shall see.  Just hope we get some rainless days.   Tired of it already.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Dec 28, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> We will be there with you.   Daughter is goalkeeper.  See you Sunday at the last training.    We were also fortunate to make the West Region team that went to Orlando for the Interregional over Thanksgiving.   Great experience.   I believe 4 of those girls from that team have already committed D1 and more to follow.  The Cal-South team is very solid and should do really well in Arizona.
> 
> Has it helped my daughter's college recruiting experience, some.   A few coaches have congratulated her on making the West Region team, a couple were able to watch on video her games.   The upcoming tourney Jan 6-10 will hopefully see some college coaches there.  Additionally my daughter has invited a number of coaches there by email.  ODP has also given her a huge taste of what it is like to have 4 very good defenders as well as great first touches so she can play passes to players that she can't with her club team.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! Same with my daughter as far as the networking. Odp helped her get on a better competitive team than the one she was on before. Also playing with girls who have the same drive to compete! See you Sunday!


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 28, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Congratulations!!! Same with my daughter as far as the networking. Odp helped her get on a better competitive team than the one she was on before. Also playing with girls who have the same drive to compete! See you Sunday!


So my wife is talking to another mom at one of our High School games.   Our best field player is an 2022 grad and her ECNL coach is watching her play and after asks about my daughter and playing ECNL.   Even High School offers networking.   Who knew.

DM me.   Probably sure our kids already know each other.


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 28, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> So my wife is talking to another mom at one of our High School games.   Our best field player is an 2022 grad and her ECNL coach is watching her play and after asks about my daughter and playing ECNL.   Even High School offers networking.   Who knew.
> 
> DM me.   Probably sure our kids already know each other.


I love the networking part of being a local high school soccer player in the community.  The place my kid works at tells all the locals to come out to see the matches.  Guys and girls working together to make the high school soccer experience wonderful.  My dd had the goal of her life last year and it's still talked about around town.  Local top D? told my dd head coach he will be coming out for a league match to try and persuade her and another player to play local college ball.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Dec 29, 2021)

GotSport


----------



## Chelseafc (Dec 30, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> Boys side as well.  None of the top teams have players represented at any age level.  None of the top 150 players from TDS have ever done SoCal ODP. I have also seen players with ODP on their resume unable to make mid-table DA clubs or now MLS Next and top ECNL.
> To nominate for ODP, a club can just go to the link they're given, list the players they want to keep happy, I mean nominate, then put in the license number of the DOC... and congrats your kid in on ODP.  I have personally completed this for a previous club.
> 
> If your kid gets nominated...  congrats.  Enjoy it for what it is but don't expect that it will result in any YNT scouting or anything even remotely related to playing at a higher level. I have seen parents turn down moves to "higher" teams or leagues because a coach promised them ODP.
> ...


There are actually several National pool players that attend ODP.  Mostly ECNL with Some GA players.  It’s great competition and coaching.  I find it amusing how People try to discredit it without really seeing the experience these players get.  I’ve seen National pool players that are not as good or no difference as non pool players, but in the end they select a discrete amount of players that were seen in the right moment by the right person And they usually stay in the National pool despite other players being out there.  ODP is very similar, but it doesn’t change the fact that these are top players.


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 30, 2021)

Chelseafc said:


> There are actually several National pool players that attend ODP.  Mostly ECNL with Some GA players.  It’s great competition and coaching.  I find it amusing how People try to discredit it without really seeing the experience these players get.  I’ve seen National pool players that are not as good or no difference as non pool players, but in the end they select a discrete amount of players that were seen in the right moment by the right person And they usually stay in the National pool despite other players being out there.  ODP is very similar, but it doesn’t change the fact that these are top players.


Based on what some dad's see with all the soccer players we have heading into 2022, we have the following levels of players in socal

Awful Player
AYSO Player
Subpar Player
Rugby Player ((crush coined that one))
ECNL Player
GAL Player
National Pool Player
ODP Player
Developed Player
Elite Player
Regional Elite Player
College Player
Pro Player
Local Player
Unicorn Player

I see a big problem you guys.  We lost the true meaning of sport.  The girls love soccer and want to play for many different reasons.  I keep hearing people say their is no money for girls in soccer.  WTF is that said all the time? I see parents spending $15K a year to help player make it as a player.  I see coaches making a find living coaching the girls and I like that.  Let's make it better for the girls because it's the girls running around risking ACL every time they lace up.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 30, 2021)

Chelseafc said:


> There are actually several National pool players that attend ODP.  Mostly ECNL with Some GA players.  It’s great competition and coaching.  I find it amusing how People try to discredit it without really seeing the experience these players get.  I’ve seen National pool players that are not as good or no difference as non pool players, but in the end they select a discrete amount of players that were seen in the right moment by the right person And they usually stay in the National pool despite other players being out there.  ODP is very similar, but it doesn’t change the fact that these are top players.


A. I was talking about boys.
B. I have said I was talking about boys several times.
C. Not trying to discredit as much as not overvalue... on the boys side, I did not speak to the girls as that is not my experience. I said, take it as a compliment on the boys side but it's nothing more than being invited to train with a high quality expensive trainer. 
D. If anyone's child was invited and loved it... great. I'm happy for you.  I still think it's unproductive on the boys side in SoCal.
E. My opinion doesn't devalue your kid or your parenting so... your job is use the system to your kid's advantage and needs.  I was just trying to offer a perspective so a parent has all the resources at their disposal.  
F. Did I mention, I responded to the OP regarding boys?


----------



## Chelseafc (Dec 30, 2021)

Ellejustus said:


> Based on what some dad's see with all the soccer players we have heading into 2022, we have the following levels of players in socal
> 
> Awful Player
> AYSO Player
> ...


I really love your point, but would add that there is huge value in developing highly disciplined and goal oriented teenagers and soccer is great to start that development.  Life skills are transferable.


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 30, 2021)

Chelseafc said:


> I really love your point, but would add that there is huge value in developing highly disciplined and goal oriented teenagers and soccer is great to start that development.  Life skills are transferable.


I agree.  I will add "Unicorn Player."  I totally forgot about that player.


----------



## Dargle (Dec 30, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> A. I was talking about boys.
> B. I have said I was talking about boys several times.
> C. Not trying to discredit as much as not overvalue... on the boys side, I did not speak to the girls as that is not my experience. I said, take it as a compliment on the boys side but it's nothing more than being invited to train with a high quality expensive trainer.
> D. If anyone's child was invited and loved it... great. I'm happy for you.  I still think it's unproductive on the boys side in SoCal.
> ...


On the boys side (which is all I know), my experience is the Winter Pool is where you find the basic DOC nominated random kids from random clubs, whereas the Spring/Summer pool is where you see a bit higher overall quality.  Why the difference? In a typical year, the team selected from the Spring/Summer pool gets invited to the ODP summer training camp at the Thatcher School in Ojai. That is the core of the team they will take to Arizona representing Cal South in the West Region Championships. They are the ones who were scouted during National Cup and made it through the two weekend gauntlet of tryouts.  They then invite the Spring/Summer team to the Winter Pool, using it largely as training for Arizona.  Some kids, however, will misbehave or under-perform at that summer camp and some won't be able to go to Winter Pool training or to Arizona because it is during winter break. So, they also invite the kids who were part of the final 36 (basically those invited to the last weekend of pool tryouts) in Spring to the Winter pool, just in case and some definitely do make the final team.  That still leaves some space in the Winter Pool and that is where they basically take almost anyone nominated since they haven't done any scouting.  I've definitely since kids taken from the second teams of smaller clubs just because Cal South wants to throw those member clubs a bone and the coach of the first team didn't nominate any players. 

This doesn't mean those kids shouldn't feel good that someone was willing to nominate them. Moreover, the cost for those pool weekends is the same as the cost for a College ID camp and the ODP camps are probably worth more than most of the big D1 College ID camps where a whole bunch of random players attend (since the colleges are prohibited from screening the players) and the colleges sometimes physically separate out the players they want to see from the rest of the players.


----------



## sascbreakaway83 (Dec 30, 2021)

Regardless of anyone says this is a great accomplishment for any kid at any level.

But I think for the girls side it holds more value since the boys side are not allowed to recruit MLS next players. It’s also important to note some players are late bloomers so I’m certain we have some potential future YNT boys in ODP.


----------



## Dargle (Dec 30, 2021)

Here's my take on parents who bad-mouth ODP (and my kid no longer is permitted to be in ODP, so I don't have any current stake in the program). 

Some parents whose kids don't get selected or can't play because they are in DA (now MLS Next), grumble since they consciously or subconsciously feel that accolades for other kids will devalue their kid's own accomplishments.  That doesn't mean they aren't right that the competition level is uneven or that other selective opportunities might be better if you are forced to choose, but it grinds their gears, so-to-speak, that no one is talking about their own kids who they "know" are better.

It's analogous to the debate about the value of playing High School soccer.  Parents whose kids don't/can't play HS soccer sometimes don't want to give props to kids who play and do well because their kids aren't in it.  By the same token, parents whose kids do play HS soccer don't want to give props to a kid called "First Team CIF" without a qualifier that they played in D6, for example, because their own kids played in D1 or at a stronger school and aren't similarly honored (or were named First Team CIF in D1 and feel giving the title to others in lower divisions devalues their own title).

There's truth that it's not about the Olympics or the National Team.  The benefit of keeping the Olympic Development Program name (and the reason ID2 cites itself as being part of the ODP umbrella is well) is that it triggers certain benefits under Federal and State Law, including allowing players to compete even when they are in HS soccer. There's truth that there are some politics potentially involved. Nevertheless, I'm not sure any of that really differs from any other recognition opportunity in youth soccer.


----------



## met61 (Dec 30, 2021)

This is a typical thread devolving into a parent feel good exercise through their kids.

Also, who in their right soccer mind would mention SD Force? If you have chosen SD Force, a DPL club going nowhere, over all other options in your area...you're not serious about your kids soccer future, let alone an ODP discussion.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 30, 2021)

Times have changed but not sure pro+/ODP has keep up well enough.

Being a cal south run operation limits the pool a bunch.

US Club Soccer’s id2 National Identification and Development Program seems to be growing and they where out in force during the fall.   No cost unlike pro/ODP which really should be free

Once upon a time ODP was very good before the calendar year split and Ussda, ECXx and the usclub leagues took off.

Our youngest was invited and went the first two weekends when they started at u12 or U13 can't remember which.  However, during the 2nd weekend they informed the players that any prospective Ussda players would not be eligible if they switched leagues and to let them know what the players plans where for the upcoming season.

A good dozen or so players didn't show for the Sunday training, my son didn't say anything but since he was teammates with the others they didn't show the writing was on the wall and the final selections where strictly along those lines, only players from the dedicated CS clubs where selected.  No biggie for our player since he went DA but some of his friends stayed with CS and they had a good run and time with ODP back then but in today's fractured climate not sure.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 30, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Times have changed but not sure pro+/ODP has keep up well enough.
> 
> Being a cal south run operation limits the pool a bunch.
> 
> ...


Interesting since at least 2/3 of the 2005 girls roster is US Club Soccer players.   They made it easy for parents and players to get signed up as it was only $25 more to get a USYS card so that they were eligible for ODP.  This opened it up to all ECNL and SoCal players.  Most of the other states teams are made up of ECNL players.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 30, 2021)

Cal South commented on this:

“We realize that the soccer picture in Southern California is very confusing right now,” said Hoffman. “With several competitive leagues operating in the area, it is important that we stress that Cal South Pro+ ODP has always been open to *all players regardless* of where they play. We accept recommendations for unaffiliated players and scout them the same way as affiliated players. The emphasis in identifying the talented players who make up these winter pools is based on assessment and development.” 

So @*lafalafa *I believe this has changed, at least on the girls side.   Pretty sure of the 18 chosen for 2005, only 3-4 are Coast Soccer.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 30, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Interesting since at least 2/3 of the 2005 girls roster is US Club Soccer players.   They made it easy for parents and players to get signed up as it was only $25 more to get a USYS card so that they were eligible for ODP.  This opened it up to all ECNL and SoCal players.  Most of the other states teams are made up of ECNL players.


Well your assuming that a club is also part of USYS and they want to give CS more registration fees and register phantom teams or something along those lines. 

Obviously that's not the case and there are large number of players that don't have CS cards anymore.

Nothing CS does is open up to ECNL players, dual registration means your part of CS also and paying for that and following all those guidelines that go with.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 30, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Cal South commented on this:
> 
> “We realize that the soccer picture in Southern California is very confusing right now,” said Hoffman. “With several competitive leagues operating in the area, it is important that we stress that Cal South Pro+ ODP has always been open to *all players regardless* of where they play. We accept recommendations for unaffiliated players and scout them the same way as affiliated players. The emphasis in identifying the talented players who make up these winter pools is based on assessment and development.”
> 
> So @*lafalafa *I believe this has changed, at least on the girls side.   Pretty sure of the 18 chosen for 2005, only 3-4 are Coast Soccer.


Yeah and I have swamp land in playa Vista I can sell you for cheap.


----------



## N00B (Dec 30, 2021)

met61 said:


> This is a typical thread devolving into a parent feel good exercise through their kids.


Agree with this sentiment.


----------



## N00B (Dec 30, 2021)

met61 said:


> If you have chosen* <….>*a DPL club going nowhere, over all other options in your area...you're not serious about your kids soccer future, let alone an ODP discussion.


Just going to assume you have a bone to pick with a specific club.

Otherwise, that reaction to an 11-12 yr old’s parents  decision to play locally is a bit over the top.  Who knows if there were other ‘top league’ clubs available (offers) back at tryout time in the Covid season. Not to mention that puberty does play a big factor at that age for some, so the player today may not be the same player from this time last year relative to their peers.

In fact, it’s a bit of the same self stroking that you just complained about.  You must prefer your parenting choice of clubs.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 31, 2021)

met61 said:


> Also, who in their right soccer mind would mention SD Force? If you have chosen SD Force, a DPL club going nowhere, over all other options in your area...you're not serious about your kids soccer future, let alone an ODP discussion.


My distaste for Force is well documented, but at the younger ages you have to give them credit for developing players.  The year my kid played with the club, their '05 team was stacked.  Many of those players went on to play for DA & ECNL teams.  The DOC coached & played possession soccer.  As the kids get near HS age they tend to move on (aside from 1 combo age group team that they were able to keep together until last year) as they do not have a platform to help with college recruiting.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 1, 2022)

lafalafa said:


> Well your assuming that a club is also part of USYS and they want to give CS more registration fees and register phantom teams or something along those lines.
> 
> Obviously that's not the case and there are large number of players that don't have CS cards anymore.
> 
> Nothing CS does is open up to ECNL players, dual registration means your part of CS also and paying for that and following all those guidelines that go with.


No assumption.  They included automatic registration to USYS with the training/tryout fees. This isn't a CS card, it is USYS card.   USYS requires this as it runs the ODP program nation wide.  As I mentioned over 66% of the girls 05 team is registered with US Soccer (actually might be even higher as I only see 2 CS players - mine included) so they had to get a USYS card which was automatic when they signed up.


----------



## met61 (Jan 1, 2022)

N00B said:


> Just going to assume you have a bone to pick with a specific club.
> 
> Otherwise, that reaction to an 11-12 yr old’s parents  decision to play locally is a bit over the top.  Who knows if there were other ‘top league’ clubs available (offers) back at tryout time in the Covid season. Not to mention that puberty does play a big factor at that age for some, so the player today may not be the same player from this time last year relative to their peers.
> 
> In fact, it’s a bit of the same self stroking that you just complained about.  You must prefer your parenting choice of clubs.


No bone, I believe level of club/league matters...you apparently don't. Agree to disagree


----------



## met61 (Jan 1, 2022)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> My distaste for Force is well documented, but at the younger ages you have to give them credit for developing players.  The year my kid played with the club, their '05 team was stacked.  Many of those players went on to play for DA & ECNL teams.  The DOC coached & played possession soccer.  As the kids get near HS age they tend to move on (aside from 1 combo age group team that they were able to keep together until last year) as they do not have a platform to help with college recruiting.


All clubs, and rec leagues for that matter, develop players...the question is at what level have they been recognized for it.


----------



## N00B (Jan 1, 2022)

met61 said:


> No bone, I believe level of club/league matters...you apparently don't. Agree to disagree


I won’t say that league doesn’t matter at certain ages for certain purposes.  If your comment was a general statement, then we may be in close alignment.  If you’re being specific to 11-12 year old girls, then agree to disagree.


----------



## met61 (Jan 1, 2022)

N00B said:


> I won’t say that league doesn’t matter at certain ages for certain purposes.  If your comment was a general statement, then we may be in close alignment.  If you’re being specific to 11-12 year old girls, then agree to disagree.


Not interested in going round and round, so I'll leave it at this: specifically, all years beyond 7v7 are key developmental years for those serious about their kids soccer future...key point being "for those serious."


----------



## Venantsyo (Jan 2, 2022)

“Serious” and “soccer future” are an oxymoron for 95% of players, even more at the early ages..


----------



## Janzirbob (Jan 3, 2022)

B182_2021 said:


> 09 Girls team looks like mostly ECNL teams Slammers, Blues, Eagles, Beach & Legends.  Also top Albion & SD Force teams.  Should be interesting if they can come together.


It looks like 17/18 of the traveling 09 Girls ODP SoCal team are from SoCal ECNL teams.  Mostly from the ECNL teams you mentioned.  I believe the Albion SD and SD Force player moved to ECNL teams last summer.


----------



## ecsoccermom (Jan 3, 2022)

RedDevilDad said:


> See first word...
> 
> 
> What boys team does Mary play for?
> ...


These are just a handful of the ones that I know of in the Boys 2022 Class that are Top 150 TDS.

There have been and are Top 150 TDS players from SoCal.








						Eduardo Villeda
					

Eduardo Villeda




					www.topdrawersoccer.com
				











						Thomas Miller
					

Thomas Miller




					www.topdrawersoccer.com
				











						Walter Portales
					

Walter Portales




					www.topdrawersoccer.com
				




Non-Top 150 but was ODP and signed with UCLA








						Sebastian Rincon
					

Sebastian Rincon




					www.topdrawersoccer.com
				




Other TDS Top 150 from other areas that did ODP








						Jeffrey Dewsnup
					

Jeffrey Dewsnup




					www.topdrawersoccer.com
				











						Christian Nydegger
					

Christian Nydegger




					www.topdrawersoccer.com


----------



## dad4 (Jan 3, 2022)

met61 said:


> Not interested in going round and round, so I'll leave it at this: specifically, all years beyond 7v7 are key developmental years for those serious about their kids soccer future...key point being "for those serious."


Soccer future?

There are all of about 300 US born MLS soccer players.  

So, if your son is one of the top 30 players his year, he might have a decent shot at a ten year pro career.  Amazing stuff, and I wish him luck.

If opposing MLS Next coaches don’t already know him by name, number, and playing style, he isn’t top 30.  

Reduce that count to “top 4” if you have a daughter.  And “top 1” if you want her to make real money.


----------



## Own Goal (Jan 5, 2022)

met61 said:


> No bone, I believe level of club/league matters...you apparently don't. Agree to disagree


IMHO the coach and the make up of other players on the team are more important than club/league. My DD is playing D1 and played for local non-letter teams/league for all her years of playing club. All of her teammates from her graduating class are playing in college. She could have played at other big name clubs with all the letter leagues, but she chose her team based on the coaches and the chemistry (as well as the skill level) she felt with her teammates. In today's ever changing soccer landscape I'm sure my kid's experience is the exception, and not the rule, but that's not to say it can't be done. She never would have settled to play for a mediocre coach with mediocre players b/c of the name of the club or the league in which they played.


----------



## surfertwins (Jan 10, 2022)

Where can you find the rosters for the Cal South teams?


----------



## Dargle (Jan 10, 2022)

surfertwins said:


> Where can you find the rosters for the Cal South teams?











						10 Cal South Pro+ Teams Head to USYS ODP West Regionals, Jan. 7-10 - Cal South
					






					calsouth.com


----------



## footylove (Jan 10, 2022)

Cal South u15 boys won the final in AZ-  2022 ODP Far West Championship


			GotSport


----------



## GoldenGate (Jan 10, 2022)

met61 said:


> This is a typical thread devolving into a parent feel good exercise through their kids.
> 
> Also, who in their right soccer mind would mention SD Force? If you have chosen SD Force, a DPL club going nowhere, over all other options in your area...you're not serious about your kids soccer future, let alone an ODP discussion.


Where is your kiddie playing in college?


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Jan 10, 2022)

footylove said:


> Cal South u15 boys won the final in AZ-  2022 ODP Far West Championship
> 
> 
> GotSport


07 girls too


----------



## LouSag (Jan 10, 2022)

2006 girls ODP Cal South beats Alaska 14-1 and beats Colorado 10-0.  
Why would you want to drive to AZ to play in games like that?
Alaska, I get it, I have seen Alaska teams at Regionals in years past.
Colorado, on the other hand, is obviously not sending any Rapids or Real Colorado players, or any competitive players to this ODP thing.


----------



## Sike (Jan 11, 2022)

LouSag said:


> 2006 girls ODP Cal South beats Alaska 14-1 and beats Colorado 10-0.
> Why would you want to drive to AZ to play in games like that?
> Alaska, I get it, I have seen Alaska teams at Regionals in years past.
> Colorado, on the other hand, is obviously not sending any Rapids or Real Colorado players, or any competitive players to this ODP thing.


Yikes, that is brutal.  Looks like our 2006 girls team has a few ECNL players (including some very good ones), but most are not top SoCal players.  I suspect lack of participation here is a combination of girls preferring to play hs (although it appears you can do both) and realizing that making the trip to AZ for 14-1 games is a waste of a time.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 11, 2022)

LouSag said:


> 2006 girls ODP Cal South beats Alaska 14-1 and beats Colorado 10-0.
> Why would you want to drive to AZ to play in games like that?
> Alaska, I get it, I have seen Alaska teams at Regionals in years past.
> Colorado, on the other hand, is obviously not sending any Rapids or Real Colorado players, or any competitive players to this ODP thing.


That 2006 Cal South girls team was really good.   05 girls scrimmaged them a couple times before heading to AZ so I had a chance to watch them. Unfortunately the 2006 team lost I believe in penalty kicks in the semis.

5 Cal South teams won it all.  Arizona and Utah had solid teams across the board.  Happy to say the 2005 Cal South Girls won 2-1 in the finals and my daughter had a great time.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 11, 2022)

Sike said:


> Yikes, that is brutal.  Looks like our 2006 girls team has a few ECNL players (including some very good ones), but most are not top SoCal players.  I suspect lack of participation here is a combination of girls preferring to play hs (although it appears you can do both) and realizing that making the trip to AZ for 14-1 games is a waste of a time.


Some states will not be able to field teams that can compete anywhere near Cal South (Alaska, Idaho, New Mexico, Wyoming).  But depending on age group or girls/boys there are states that field very talented teams that can take down Cal South (Arizona, Nor Cal, Washington, Oregon, Utah, Hawaii, Colorado).


----------



## LouSag (Jan 11, 2022)

Not true.  When Cal South sends their top players, the Cal South girls will win the vast majority of the time against AZ, Nor Cal, Wash, and Colorado. Only Nor Cal and Colorado are the real threats.  These recent ODP teams had some DPL players on them—hardly the best from Cal South.  And you can tell by the results.  Sorry, but the majority of top Cal South players have left the ODP program far behind.  But now we have replacements in ID2 and PDP—just new initials for where the parents can send the checks.


----------



## tjinaz (Jan 11, 2022)

LouSag said:


> Not true.  When Cal South sends their top players, the Cal South girls will win the vast majority of the time against AZ, Nor Cal, Wash, and Colorado. Only Nor Cal and Colorado are the real threats.  These recent ODP teams had some DPL players on them—hardly the best from Cal South.  And you can tell by the results.  Sorry, but the majority of top Cal South players have left the ODP program far behind.  But now we have replacements in ID2 and PDP—just new initials for where the parents can send the checks.


Looking at the results they win the vast majority of them now.  As far as I know SoCal is the only group that does invite only, the rest of the states do tryouts and consequently have some non letter league players on the pitch.


----------



## what-happened (Jan 11, 2022)

Sike said:


> Yikes, that is brutal.  Looks like our 2006 girls team has a few ECNL players (including some very good ones), but most are not top SoCal players.  I suspect lack of participation here is a combination of girls preferring to play hs (although it appears you can do both) and realizing that making the trip to AZ for 14-1 games is a waste of a time.


Obviosly the AZ team didn't field the top 06 girls. They are either playing HS or winter training with their ECNL/GA team. Unfortunate for both sides.


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 11, 2022)

LouSag said:


> Not true.  When Cal South sends their top players, the Cal South girls will win the vast majority of the time against AZ, Nor Cal, Wash, and Colorado. Only Nor Cal and Colorado are the real threats.  These recent ODP teams had some DPL players on them—hardly the best from Cal South.  And you can tell by the results.  Sorry, but the majority of top Cal South players have left the ODP program far behind.  But now we have replacements in ID2 and PDP—just new initials for where the parents can send the checks.


In Norcal, the best players don't do ODP as they are engaged in GA and ECNL teams which discourage players to even tryout for ODP.  Hence you have a watered down Cal North team and I imagine other states.  Only one club in the Bay Area allows their ECNL kids to play ODP with the others opting to send their kids to PDP.  PDP is also MUCH less expensive than ODP.  It seems like the top players in Socal play ODP for the first 1-2 years then opt to playing club, which is not always the case in Norcal


----------



## marioz (Jan 12, 2022)

Did 2010s (Boys and Girls) pretty much ignore Orange County? Also, did CalSouth do their best to only take on kids who played with CSL (as opposed to now SOCAL) because CSL remains a league under CalSouth?  Strangely, for the boys side, the pool of players appears to be all mostly from Ventura and up, and very little in LA and/or OC.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jan 12, 2022)

You can play HS and ODP at the same time. Club is not going right now due to the HS break. The player pool selection of over 500 kids for Cal South is then filtered down to 186 to travel to the Regionals. I don’t know many who were selected to the pool who then decide it’s not worth it. The very inexpensive cost of ODP does not make Cal South any money. It barely covers the cost of the pizza they feed the kids after the games.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 12, 2022)

soccermail2020 said:


> You can play HS and ODP at the same time. Club is not going right now due to the HS break. The player pool selection of over 500 kids for Cal South is then filtered down to 186 to travel to the Regionals. I don’t know many who were selected to the pool who then decide it’s not worth it. The very inexpensive cost of ODP does not make Cal South any money. It barely covers the cost of the pizza they feed the kids after the games.


This is correct for the players selected for the ODP teams.  Where Cal South has historically made money on the ODP program is the ODP summer camps. They attract kids who hope they will be scouted there and invited to an ODP pool, even though that has mostly just been a pipe dream.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 13, 2022)

marioz said:


> Did 2010s (Boys and Girls) pretty much ignore Orange County? Also, did CalSouth do their best to only take on kids who played with CSL (as opposed to now SOCAL) because CSL remains a league under CalSouth?  Strangely, for the boys side, the pool of players appears to be all mostly from Ventura and up, and very little in LA and/or OC.


For 2010 girls all of the players invited were CSL.  For 2009 girls there were a lot of non-CSL carryover girls from early 2020 pool...the final roster was 16 ECNL and 2 non-CSL players.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 13, 2022)

For 2005 girls there was one CSL player.  Most were from ECNL.   Arizona and Utah at this age group had a high level of ECNL as well.   Washington didn't as they planned on heading to Florida for big ECNL tourney and cancelled so only had about 1/3 of the team ECNL as they made some late additions.

Cost was $400 which included food, transportation, room, backpacks and some gear.  4 nights.   I'm pretty sure they actually lose some money on ODP.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 13, 2022)

soccermail2020 said:


> You can play HS and ODP at the same time. Club is not going right now due to the HS break. The player pool selection of over 500 kids for Cal South is then filtered down to 186 to travel to the Regionals. I don’t know many who were selected to the pool who then decide it’s not worth it. The very inexpensive cost of ODP does not make Cal South any money. It barely covers the cost of the pizza they feed the kids after the games.


I paid $100 for her only invite and few drives up to Ventura.  The next year was GDA and we know the story on that.  It was fun and a good experience for my dd.  She was told not to go but she went anyways.  Missed the final cut and was bummed to miss out on the fun ride to AZ with all the other top selections.  She didn;t cry about it and was determined to work even harder for, The List to come in 2017....lol!  ODP was no more she was told and to fix her dreams on THE LIST!!!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 13, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> For 2005 girls there was one CSL player.  Most were from ECNL.   Arizona and Utah at this age group had a high level of ECNL as well.   Washington didn't as they planned on heading to Florida for big ECNL tourney and cancelled so only had about 1/3 of the team ECNL as they made some late additions.
> 
> Cost was $400 which included food, transportation, room, backpacks and some gear.  4 nights.   I'm pretty sure they actually lose some money on ODP.


I would suspect that at the HS ages there were very few AZ ECNL girls. The reason? Right now it is HS soccer season and they are not allowed to play outside of HS games.


----------



## whatithink (Jan 13, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> I would suspect that at the HS ages there were very few AZ ECNL girls. The reason? Right now it is HS soccer season and they are not allowed to play outside of HS games.


You can play HS & ODP, its one of two exceptions, the other being YNT. Strangely I have it immediately available 

14.4.1.1 EXCEPTION: Athletes are permitted to tryout for and compete with the U. S. Soccer Federation national team training camps and/or matches, as well as training camps or matches as a roster player in the Olympic Development Program state, regional, and/or national team.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 13, 2022)

whatithink said:


> You can play HS & ODP, its one of two exceptions, the other being YNT. Strangely I have it immediately available
> 
> 14.4.1.1 EXCEPTION: Athletes are permitted to tryout for and compete with the U. S. Soccer Federation national team training camps and/or matches, as well as training camps or matches as a roster player in the Olympic Development Program state, regional, and/or national team.


I stand corrected. 

That said over the years I have not seen much interest by ECNL girls to play ODP in AZ. They are rather busy with HS games/practice. 

What I have seen are the ECNL girls not playing HS soccer are the ones that may do ODP.

So unless this year was different, the vast majority of any of the HS age rosters for AZ ODP did not have much in the way of ECNL girls playing.


----------



## diamondcoach (Jan 13, 2022)

I would agree with several others in this forum that ODP is probably not what it once was....although my exposure has only been over the past three years (and on the girls side).  My DD enjoyed the process, playing with other quality players, the bonding, etc....and winning certainly helps.  2020 threw a wrench into her ODP team traveling to Kansas City, and also the Inter-Regional in Florida.  Certainly disappointments.  And definitely no guarantees...as she didn't make the ODP West team in 2021.  She even had a coach in Ojai tell her she thought she would go further as a defender....a tough pill to swallow for someone that has played nothing but forward.  But, I've tried to tell her, when she gets to college, where and when she plays is up to her coach....so be willing to adjust.  

Again, based on the list of invited players (many of whom have already committed), not surprising they choose to skip ODP.  Not a knock, just a reality.  As for the exposure, I only noted a couple of coaches in Mesa last weekend.  So, it is clearly not the draw it once was....

A great experience.  But, it definitely doesn't carry the weight of getting invited to a YNT camp or even the looks one would get at an ECNL showcase.


----------



## diamondcoach (Jan 13, 2022)

marioz said:


> Did 2010s (Boys and Girls) pretty much ignore Orange County? Also, did CalSouth do their best to only take on kids who played with CSL (as opposed to now SOCAL) because CSL remains a league under CalSouth?  Strangely, for the boys side, the pool of players appears to be all mostly from Ventura and up, and very little in LA and/or OC.


Cal South did not take 2010 teams (boys or girls) to the ODP championships in Mesa.  Only teams for the 05 - 09 age groups traveled (10 teams).


----------



## Caltek (Jan 13, 2022)

diamondcoach said:


> Cal South did not take 2010 teams (boys or girls) to the ODP championships in Mesa.  Only teams for the 05 - 09 age groups traveled (10 teams).


The 10s are going to Pleasanton in February from what I’ve been told


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 13, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> That said over the years I have not seen much interest by ECNL girls to play ODP in AZ. They are rather busy with HS games/practice.
> 
> ...


Both keepers were ECNL.  Claire Brogdon and Faith Luckey.  If you go over the 2005 roster they had a number ECNL players.   They were very good and had not given up a goal until losing in the Semi's to Cal South.  My daughter and the other keeper were impressed with Claire and when they saw her crying after the loss went over to her to tell her how amazing she was.


----------



## diamondcoach (Jan 14, 2022)

Perhaps another indication of where ODP stands....ZERO coverage from topdrawersoccer....Considering they typically cover or release a synopsis of just about every youth event going on....GA, ECNL, YNT, etc.


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2022)

diamondcoach said:


> Perhaps another indication of where ODP stands....ZERO coverage from topdrawersoccer....Considering they typically cover or release a synopsis of just about every youth event going on....GA, ECNL, YNT, etc.


Is that a criticism of ODP or of TDS?


----------



## diamondcoach (Jan 14, 2022)

Not a criticism....perhaps just an indicator?  My DDs previous coach from several years ago, who is a YNT scout, commented (probably around 2017/18) that ODP didn't carry as much weight as it once did.  Of course, this was when DA had a stranglehold on those selected to attend YNT camps.  Again, my own kid was a part of the ODP process for three years, and outside of some events being canceled due to COVID, it was a very positive experience.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 14, 2022)

diamondcoach said:


> Not a criticism....perhaps just an indicator?  My DDs previous coach from several years ago, who is a YNT scout, commented (probably around 2017/18) that ODP didn't carry as much weight as it once did.  Of course, this was when DA had a stranglehold on those selected to attend YNT camps.  Again, my own kid was a part of the ODP process for three years, and outside of some events being canceled due to COVID, it was a very positive experience.


I think it is/can be a positive experience. 

It just hasn't carried much weight now for a number of years if we are honest.


----------



## marioz (Jan 14, 2022)

diamondcoach said:


> Cal South did not take 2010 teams (boys or girls) to the ODP championships in Mesa.  Only teams for the 05 - 09 age groups traveled (10 teams).


Thanks for the info, but I was talking more about the pool selection, and less so about attending the tournament. Surprised to not see players from familiar clubs and/or high level players that play locally.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 14, 2022)

It carried a lot of weight and was a lot of fun for those that made the teams and traveled to AZ and then on to inter regionals in FL.  Then the DA ran a wrecking ball through girls youth soccer and changed all of that.  Thank you US Soccer.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 14, 2022)

Soccer43 said:


> It carried a lot of weight and was a lot of fun for those that made the teams and traveled to AZ and then on to inter regionals in FL.  Then the DA ran a wrecking ball through girls youth soccer and changed all of that.  Thank you US Soccer.


ODP was flawed prior to that.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 15, 2022)

LASTMAN14 said:


> ODP was flawed prior to that.


The one ODP flaw I noticed back in 2017 was the selection process.  The fact they missed on my goat and selected someone else's goat will haunt the selectors forever......lol and I am 99% joking.  It would be funny and cool if my dd becomes the greatest of all time and was never selected to anything.


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 15, 2022)

Ellejustus said:


> The one ODP flaw I noticed back in 2017 was the selection process.  The fact they missed on my goat and selected someone else's goat will haunt the selectors forever......lol and I am 99% joking.  It would be funny and cool if my dd becomes the greatest of all time and was never selected to anything.


You don't think that kids having to pay an extra 5k to travel to ODP showcases, regionals, nationals isn't a flaw.  Think about all the kids that could not attend due to lack of resources.  We were lucky that our kid got to attend two regionals and two national camps but there weren't too many YNT coaches in attendance and those that were didn't seem to be actively engaged in scouting.  

I do agree however, that the GDA had a strong hold on girls soccer for a couple of years and they pulled a lot from those platforms.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 16, 2022)

SoccerJones said:


> You don't think that kids having to pay an extra 5k to travel to ODP showcases, regionals, nationals isn't a flaw.  Think about all the kids that could not attend due to lack of resources.  We were lucky that our kid got to attend two regionals and two national camps but there weren't too many YNT coaches in attendance and those that were didn't seem to be actively engaged in scouting.
> 
> I do agree however, that the GDA had a strong hold on girls soccer for a couple of years and they pulled a lot from those platforms.


Anything that cost too much money is a big flaw.  We didn't get to experience that financial flaw because she was not picked to pay to play that year. GDA was double or triple the cost to attend all the festivities.  $10K-$15K a year bro just to participate.  Basically, if you're a single mom making $60,000 a year, you need to cough up 25% of gross income in order for your player to play soccer at high level and travel in style.  Like some have said, you can always ask for help for a free handout or full ride scholarship.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jan 17, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> I would suspect that at the HS ages there were very few AZ ECNL girls. The reason? Right now it is HS soccer season and they are not allowed to play outside of HS games.


That is inaccurate. Because it is a “Olympic program” they are allowed to do both.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jan 17, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> That said over the years I have not seen much interest by ECNL girls to play ODP in AZ. They are rather busy with HS games/practice.
> 
> ...


My Dd said 100% of the 2006 team this year,  play both ODP and HS.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 18, 2022)

LASTMAN14 said:


> ODP was flawed prior to that.


Never said it wasn’t flawed- the selection process was very flawed and often unfair but so is the YNT selection process.  if you have tracked the YNT selectees now into college, several of them are not playing out like expected and others never selected are rising to the top.  It would be curious to compare the ODP players verses the YNT players at the college level


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 18, 2022)

Soccer43 said:


> Never said it wasn’t flawed- the selection process was very flawed and often unfair but so is the YNT selection process.  if you have tracked the YNT selectees now into college, several of them are not playing out like expected and others never selected are rising to the top.  It would be curious to compare the ODP players verses the YNT players at the college level


I would expect to find very similar results. The variable is age.  As kids get older their physical and chemical make up change. You see so many kids dominate at the younger ages but as they get older they become quite average and some who were average at the younger ages grow up to become dominant.

All selection processes have their flaws, that’s because the selection process is subjective.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 18, 2022)

Soccer43 said:


> Never said it wasn’t flawed- the selection process was very flawed and often unfair but so is the YNT selection process.  if you have tracked the YNT selectees now into college, several of them are not playing out like expected and others never selected are rising to the top.  It would be curious to compare the ODP players verses the YNT players at the college level


I know a few players from back in 2017 that quit soccer already ((torn ACL, boy friend, other sports, too much soccer non stop 24/7)) and some just lost their speed.  I know a few players that never made any list ever, but made the U18 YNVT ((Our Country's Virtual Team)).  I was sold by Doc that my dd was shooting for the U14 Youth National Team back in 2017.  I found out it was actually just snake oil thrown in my face and I get that now.  I rubbed it all out early and saw the TRUTH..  Oh boy, don;t we all need some snake oil squirted in our eyes?  A little snake oil will make any man better.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 18, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> *that’s because the selection process is subjective.*


100%.  Plus I would also add that the selection process is conditional.  You must obey and follow what US Soccer say's you have to do, to be in their subjective selection process.  I honestly wish all the players the best of luck and i respect their decision, and I mean that.  We all make our own choices and we must live them.


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 18, 2022)

I find it funny they still call it ODP, been that way for decades 

Men haven’t qualified for the Olympics since 2008.


----------



## Buzz Cook (Jan 23, 2022)

Just read the list of names for the ODP NTC in Florida for next weekend… Six age groups attending (2004–2009)… Only one girl from Southern California was invited to attend.


----------



## met61 (Jan 24, 2022)

A quick glance at the girls list tells you all you need to know... No players from SD Surf? ODP is a joke.


----------



## SuperSoccerStar (Jan 24, 2022)

how can there not be one girl from California in the entire ODP program? That's not possible. I didnt see any CA's at any year.


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 24, 2022)

met61 said:


> A quick glance at the girls list tells you all you need to know... No players from SD Surf? ODP is a joke.


doesn’t surf have their own ODP type thing with all their affiliates countrywide ?


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 24, 2022)

SuperSoccerStar said:


> how can there not be one girl from California in the entire ODP program? That's not possible. I didnt see any CA's at any year.


There are 4 girls from California on the 2005 ODP team going to NTC(two from the south, two from the north).   My daughter didn't advance to National Training, losing out to two other keepers when she traveled to Florida in November.  One thing I noticed is both those keepers were the same ODP NTC choices from 2019/2020.  These choices are the final team chosen from all four regions in the country.

The boys side had even more choices.   

CS is Cal South,   CN is Cal North


----------



## GalaxyGirls (Jan 24, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> There are 4 girls from California on the 2005 ODP team going to NTC(two from the south, two from the north).   My daughter didn't advance to National Training, losing out to two other keepers when she traveled to Florida in November.  One thing I noticed is both those keepers were the same ODP NTC choices from 2019/2020.  These choices are the final team chosen from all four regions in the country.
> 
> The boys side had even more choices.
> 
> CS is Cal South,   CN is Cal North


What do you mean final..like they don't reevaluate year to year?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 24, 2022)

GalaxyGirls said:


> What do you mean final..like they don't reevaluate year to year?


Typically they do but Covid may have inhibited future scouting and player selection.  Therefore it seems they did not change the list they were working from.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 25, 2022)

GalaxyGirls said:


> What do you mean final..like they don't reevaluate year to year?


Every State has a ODP team at each age bracket,  with California having 2 (Cal North and Cal South, or CN and CS).    So 18 kids are chosen.    They then take 12-13 states from 4 different regions and make 4 regional teams.   This is chosen from a camp for each region over 4 days.  

When my daughter went to the camp it was in Ojai and she was there with about 16 other CS girls, and a total of about 130 girls, including 13 other goalkeepers, from West region States like Utah, Washington, Arizona, etc.   There is also East, South, and Midwest camps.    Then one team is chosen for each of those regions with 18 girls, giving you 4 teams of 18 players.  These 72 players went to Florida just before Thanksgiving, and played games and trained.   They then chose a final team of 20-24 girls that is going to the ODP National Training Center.

They also have Region Championships which was just held in Arizona where Cal South beat Utah in the finals to win 2005 age bracket.  My daughter played games 1,3,5, which included the finals.   First three games every field player was getting time, but semi's and finals saw a shorter bench.

Yes the team is reevaluated year to year.  There are some nuances to that, of course.


----------



## Buzz Cook (Jan 25, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> There are 4 girls from California on the 2005 ODP team going to NTC(two from the south, two from the north).   My daughter didn't advance to National Training, losing out to two other keepers when she traveled to Florida in November.  One thing I noticed is both those keepers were the same ODP NTC choices from 2019/2020.  These choices are the final team chosen from all four regions in the country.
> 
> The boys side had even more choices.
> 
> CS is Cal South,   CN is Cal North


Re: the ‘05 girls…only one from Cal Sourh (CS)… Samantha Sanchez plays for MVLA in the bay area…and is incorrectly noted as being from Cal South. Again, my original point is that you have six age groups heading to Florida for the ODP NTC, and there’s only one girl from Southern California….period. If I counted correctly there’s damn near 20 from Florida. Are you telling me that’s the disparity between talent found in both regions? Apparently somebody from Cal South pissed people off…or it really makes you wonder who the hell is doing the evaluating?


----------



## MicPaPa (Jan 26, 2022)

Buzz Cook said:


> Re: the ‘05 girls…only one from Cal Sourh (CS)… Samantha Sanchez plays for MVLA in the bay area…and is incorrectly noted as being from Cal South. Again, my original point is that you have six age groups heading to Florida for the ODP NTC, and there’s only one girl from Southern California….period. If I counted correctly there’s damn near 20 from Florida. Are you telling me that’s the disparity between talent found in both regions? Apparently somebody from Cal South pissed people off…or it really makes you wonder who the hell is doing the evaluating?


I'm telling you ODP is a joke.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 26, 2022)

Buzz Cook said:


> Re: the ‘05 girls…only one from Cal Sourh (CS)… Samantha Sanchez plays for MVLA in the bay area…and is incorrectly noted as being from Cal South. Again, my original point is that you have six age groups heading to Florida for the ODP NTC, and there’s only one girl from Southern California….period. If I counted correctly there’s damn near 20 from Florida. Are you telling me that’s the disparity between talent found in both regions? Apparently somebody from Cal South pissed people off…or it really makes you wonder who the hell is doing the evaluating?


Check this out Buzz.  My dd old Doc and coach, at her old club, told her and all the US Youth National Championship players on her team not to go to Ojai because ODP is a joke and the Girls Development Academy is now the "FDA" so to speak for the Youth National Team selection process.  We used to have the kiddos go from ODP to the YNT to the WNT.  Then in one big swoop, ECNL and ODP was regulated to shit soccer because GDA was now the top league and held the power and the control to "The List."  It's the title of my book I'm writing.  It went to Club & Doc and then if play nice and obey the Doc mandates, you can make his list, which he then picks for The List.  The Doc for my dd, who happen to also run the United States Youth Soccer Training Center as well, told all the players at the club not to go Ojai and you better not get injured if you go.  He said, "ODP is like HSS.  Players get hurt and it's all kickball.  US Soccer, he said is out lawing kickball style that the US plays and only possession will be allowed.  Plus, the US Scouts are all over at GDA now."  You know what the fuck happen Buzz?  The ODP scouts went to the GDA and put on US Soccer shirts.  I kid you not and that was when the light turned on and I knew I got snake oiled.  Try rubbing that shit off your face after it get's in your eyes.  I watched all this happen to the kids.  Poor players, right?  Plus, parents get their chains yanked with this bullshit.  Let's clean it up men and let's have real promotion without pay to play.  BTW, I told the Doc & Coach my dd has waited her whole life to get in that van and try her luck against the best of the best of the best.  Long story, no one from that club was going to be picked so most did not go.  My dd went and broke her wrist, so the punk Doc thought he was right about injuries at Ojai. The selection process is bias at best.  Socal soccer turf war.  This whole BS needs to blown up and something fair and balance needs to come into play.


----------



## GoldenGate (Jan 26, 2022)

Ellejustus said:


> Check this out Buzz.  My dd old Doc and coach, at her old club, told her and all the US Youth National Championship players on her team not to go to Ojai because ODP is a joke and the Girls Development Academy is now the "FDA" so to speak for the National Team selection process.  In one big swoop, ECNL and ODP was regulated to shit soccer because GDA was now the top league and held the power and the control to "The List."  It's the title of my book I'm writing.  The Doc for my dd, who happen to also run the United States Youth Soccer Training Center as well, told all the players at the club not to go Ojai and you better not get injured if you go.  He said, "ODP is like HSS.  Players get hurt and it's all kickball.  US Soccer, he said is out lawing kickball style that the US plays and only possession will be allowed.  Plus, the US Scouts are all over at GDA now."  You know what the fuck happen Buzz?  The ODP scouts went to the GDA and put on US Soccer shirts on.  I kid you not and that was when the light turned on and I knew I got snake oiled.  Try rubbing that shit off your face after it get's in your eyes.  I watched all this happen to the kids.  Poor players, right?  Plus, parents get their chains yanked with this bullshit.  Let's clean it up men and let's have real promotion without pay to play.  BTW, I told the Doc & Coach my dd has waited her whole life to get in that van and try her luck against the best of the best of the best.  Long story, no one from that club was going to be picked so most did not go.  My dd went and broke her wrist so the punk Doc thought he was right about injuries at Ojai. The selection process is bias at best.  Socal soccer turf war.  This whole BS needs to blown up and something fair and balance needs to come into play.


Here you go again demanding free handouts.  You may as well be whining about how unfair it is to pay for piano lessons, equestrian or to own a Ferrari.  High quality youth soccer training costs money, and that is how it is.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 26, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> *High quality youth soccer training costs money, and that is how it "WAS."*


What's up Doc?


----------



## GoldenGate (Jan 26, 2022)

Ellejustus said:


> What's up Doc?


Just because you're willing to mooch off public assistance for the rest of your life does not mean that club DOCs and coaches are willing to do so.


----------



## GoldenGate (Jan 26, 2022)

MicPaPa said:


> I'm telling you ODP is a joke.


Where is your kid going to play in college?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 26, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> Just because you're willing to mooch off public assistance for the rest of your life does not mean that club DOCs and coaches are willing to do so.


Ok Doctor GG, thanks for the put down again.  This Doc, Tad,  is one of the few Docs I will hold up in high regard.  Honest, open and transparent. He taught my dd for two years and if that GDA league never formed and the age change never changed, she would have been in safe place until this year.  But no, dad and dd got snake oiled.  He also is the Founder of ODP and the Founder of the original U15 YNT.  Thank you Coach Tad for teaching my dd the four areas of soccer.  I will say the mental aspects regarding politics and pay to play is way more insane then we both ever imagined.  GG, the things other Docs said about this kind and honest man is insane and wrong as well and I might just share the emails.  It's scik actually and sad to go after a man who gave so much to the girls game.  Love you Tad


----------



## GoldenGate (Jan 26, 2022)

Ellejustus said:


> Ok Doctor GG, thanks for the put down again.  This Doc, Tad,  is one of the few Docs I will hold up in high regard.  Honest, open and transparent. He taught my dd for two years and if that GDA league never formed and the age change never changed, she would have been in safe place until this year.  But no, dad and dd got snake oiled.  He also is the Founder of ODP and the Founder of the original U15 YNT.  Thank you Coach Tad for teaching my dd the four areas of soccer.  I will say the mental aspects regarding politics and pay to play is way more insane then we both ever imagined.  GG, the things other Docs said about this kind and honest man is insane and wrong as well and I might just share the emails.  It's scik actually and sad to go after a man who gave so much to the girls game.  Love you Tad
> 
> View attachment 12764


It is not GDA's fault that things did not work out for you.  It is your fault.  You burned bridges with college coaches when your kid was in middle school when you told them to stick it because she was going pro right out of HS. You burned bridges with clubs to chase fake "national championships" for a twelve year old girl for the sake of your own ego.  You apparently bailed on the one decent coach your kid ever had because you were chasing free handouts.  And you won't support your own family financially. These are all decisions that you made. Not US Soccer.  Not other clubs.  Not other coaches.  You.  You spent many years making it very clear to every single person around you that you are cancer, and it is a real shame to the extent your behavior impacts your child's future.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 26, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> *It is not GDA's fault *that things did not work out for you*.  It is your fault.  You burned bridges with college coaches when your kid was in middle school when you told them to stick it because she was going pro right out of HS*.* You burned bridges* *with clubs. You apparently* * US Soccer.  Not other clubs.  Not other coaches.* *You.*


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 26, 2022)

Buzz Cook said:


> Re: the ‘05 girls…only one from Cal Sourh (CS)… Samantha Sanchez plays for MVLA in the bay area…and is incorrectly noted as being from Cal South. Again, my original point is that you have six age groups heading to Florida for the ODP NTC, and there’s only one girl from Southern California….period. If I counted correctly there’s damn near 20 from Florida. Are you telling me that’s the disparity between talent found in both regions? Apparently somebody from Cal South pissed people off…or it really makes you wonder who the hell is doing the evaluating?


Actually this is the one that plays for Arsenal ECNL.   You see, I was actually there and my kid was actually part of this group.    The problem I saw was that the West Region had less kids chosen this year from Cal South, thus less were competing for a chance at the NTC.  I believe Washington had the largest number of players chosen at the 05 group for the West Region team with 5 players.  All the Washington girls were from ECNL.

Understand no selection system is perfect, many kids slip through the cracks.  Some might make it and you wonder how.  I will say there were only 5 ECNL teams represented from So Cal, making up about 2/3 of the players, in the past it might have been 8 teams and 90% of the players.  Note I'm only talking about the 05's as I had first hand knowledge of these players.   

I did notice my daughter played about average in Florida during her 3 games while she played really well in Arizona.  She didn't have many practices or games with the Florida team while she had more practices and playing time with the team that went to Arizona.   Jet lag,  more comfortable, experience, who knows why the one was much better than the other.  But understand when you have just a few games to impress, you can end up with different results.   I can understand Florida girls doing better in Florida.


----------



## WatchthemPlay (Jan 26, 2022)

In one of the age groups, there were 0 ECNL players from San Diego Surf, HB Koge, Beach, Blues, etc…the top clubs and players. They weren’t on the original ODP list for tryouts.  My guess is that those clubs don’t view ODP as valuable otherwise they would be recommending all of the top players right and left.  At least in the age groups I am familiar with, these weren’t the top players.  So, in response, it makes sense they wouldn’t be selected for the final ODP team (still a little surprising, but not a total shock).


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 26, 2022)

Who is in charge of the “scouting” for ODP?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 26, 2022)

WatchthemPlay said:


> In one of the age groups, there were 0 ECNL players from San Diego Surf, HB Koge, Beach, Blues, etc…the top clubs and players. They weren’t on the original ODP list for tryouts.  My guess is that those clubs don’t view ODP as valuable otherwise they would be recommending all of the top players right and left.  At least in the age groups I am familiar with, these weren’t the top players.  So, in response, it makes sense they wouldn’t be selected for the final ODP team (still a little surprising, but not a total shock).


Do you think the ODP or the YNT should just go directly to the kid and parent?  Or, should they get "permission" by the Doc?  My dd Doc 100% said you best better not go.  It was crazy times because the age changed and all the Docs were at Ojai recruiting all the top 04 goats.  I was shocked to be honest.  ODP scout yanking it up with the Docs about, I don;t what, but it was sure was fun to see my kid compete with Socals finest.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 26, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Who is in charge of the *“scouting”* for ODP?


lol......that is indeed the question ......maybes the ODP teams should play Surf or another ECNL team with no picks and see how the score goes........


----------



## MicPaPa (Jan 26, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> Where is your kid going to play in college?


Right back.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jan 26, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Who is in charge of the “scouting” for ODP?


Looks like SCDSL.


----------



## Grlscrdad (Jan 28, 2022)

Imo, there were just not hardly any CA girls who went down to FL for the Interregional in Nov.  We moved from CA to the midwest and the only thing outside of club team is ODP. CA has a leg up to have PDP, and feel especially in NorCal a larger support by the clubs for it.  I do know a few from our old club had got invites to go to the interregional, but chose not to go.  So if they miss that they dont get to NTC.


----------



## LouSag (Jan 28, 2022)

MicPaPa said:


> Looks like SCDSL.


And that is the reason ODP is a waste of time and money.


----------



## Janzirbob (Feb 2, 2022)

MicPaPa said:


> Looks like SCDSL.


Explain why


met61 said:


> A quick glance at the girls list tells you all you need to know... No players from SD Surf? ODP is a joke.


The real joke is the parents who DD's have NEVER participated in the ODP program calling it a joke!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 3, 2022)

Janzirbob said:


> Explain why
> 
> The real joke is the parents who DD's have NEVER participated in the ODP program calling it a joke!


Interesting. I’m sure there are parents whose DD’s have attended and felt the same.


----------



## gkrent (Feb 3, 2022)

It's been a while since my kid's been in the program(she's got two youth natty rings), but if they are staffed the same way they were 6-7 years ago, its a great way to "network".  Many of the coaches involved are also involved in college programs and more and that contact is worth a lot!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 3, 2022)

gkrent said:


> It's been a while since my kid's been in the program(she's got two youth natty rings), but if they are staffed the same way they were 6-7 years ago, its a great way to "network".  Many of the coaches involved are also involved in college programs and more and that contact is worth a lot!


If I recall correctly a coach or two was from the junior college level and one was D1. The rest were club coaches I'd never heard of before.


----------



## Dargle (Feb 3, 2022)

LASTMAN14 said:


> If I recall correctly a coach or two was from the junior college level and one was D1. The rest were club coaches I'd never heard of before.


In Cal South, they were generally Steve Hoffman's cronies (or relatives), and since Steve is a longtime JC coach, it makes sense that some of them coached at the JC ranks too.  Some of the younger coaches were former ODP players themselves moving up in the ranks, so while we hadn't heard of them before, they were still good people to know long-term because we ran across them as they moved up.  It's a good salary supplement for younger coaches and JC coaches who don't make much money and don't have ID camp fees from being at a JC.  At the West Region camp level, the college coaches are higher level, since those are during the summer and they have more time for a few weeks of camp.  Plus, they are good opportunities to see potential future recruits.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 3, 2022)

Dargle said:


> In Cal South, they were generally Steve Hoffman's cronies (or relatives), and since Steve is a longtime JC coach, it makes sense that some of them coached at the JC ranks too.  Some of the younger coaches were former ODP players themselves moving up in the ranks, so while we hadn't heard of them before, they were still good people to know long-term because we ran across them as they moved up.  It's a good salary supplement for younger coaches and JC coaches who don't make much money and don't have ID camp fees from being at a JC.  At the West Region camp level, the college coaches are higher level, since those are during the summer and they have more time for a few weeks of camp.  Plus, they are good opportunities to see potential future recruits.


Believe one was an assistant to SF. His son JF was there one year. Another JC coach was a long time assistant at ELCO and now head coach at Santa Ana JC.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 3, 2022)

Soccer43 said:


> Never said it wasn’t flawed- the selection process was very flawed and often unfair but so is the YNT selection process.  if you have tracked the YNT selectees now into college, several of them are not playing out like expected and others never selected are rising to the top.  It would be curious to compare the ODP players verses the YNT players at the college level


You can definitely say that prior to DA as well. 
Here is a quote made to a friends daughter at ODP in 2019 from SH, "Your the best keeper out here but to short". I laughed, at the time she has 13 and 5'7. She is now 5"10 and potentially considered a top prospect.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Feb 3, 2022)

LASTMAN14 said:


> You can definitely say that prior to DA as well.
> Here is a quote made to a friends daughter at ODP in 2019 from SH, "Your the best keeper out here but to short". I laughed, at the time she has 13 and 5'7. She is now 5"10 and potentially considered a top prospect.


Seems like a dumb thing to say about a 13 year old. 

Unless the kids parents are 4'8". 

Even then its lame.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 3, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Seems like a dumb thing to say about a 13 year old.
> 
> Unless the kids parents are 4'8".
> 
> Even then its lame.


Ha! It was an awful quote. Comparatively the players mother is not as tall as she was then, however the father is 6’4.


----------



## met61 (Feb 4, 2022)

Janzirbob said:


> Explain why
> 
> The real joke is the parents who DD's have NEVER participated in the ODP program calling it a joke!


I get it, let me help you out...WOW! your kid was selected for ODP! There...do you feel better?

I'll say it again...ODP is a joke and a parent feel good exercise.


----------



## #girldad (Feb 4, 2022)

met61 said:


> I get it, let me help you out...WOW! your kid was selected for ODP! There...do you feel better?
> 
> I'll say it again...ODP is a joke and a parent feel good exercise.


Why so much hate towards ODP? Let each parent and kid decide if they want to go or not. Who cares if SD Surf didn't want to participate, but Slammers HB KOGE and SoCal Blues represented. Regardless, it's still a great experience and honor to be invited for a young player between the ages of 13-16 to be named to the traveling 18 group of players.  

ODP might not be as glamorous and exclusive as it used to be, but these young kids still made it through a selection process. Let them enjoy the ride if they choose to.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 4, 2022)

#girldad said:


> Why so much hate towards ODP? Let each parent and kid decide if they want to go or not. Who cares if SD Surf didn't want to participate, but Slammers HB KOGE and SoCal Blues represented.


There were SD Surf players representing.


----------



## #girldad (Feb 4, 2022)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> There were SD Surf players representing.


My apologies...I read earlier that ODP was a waste because Surf kids weren't representing.


----------



## met61 (Feb 4, 2022)

SCDSL?


----------



## met61 (Feb 4, 2022)

#girldad said:


> Why so much hate towards ODP? Let each parent and kid decide if they want to go or not. Who cares if SD Surf didn't want to participate, but Slammers HB KOGE and SoCal Blues represented. Regardless, it's still a great experience and honor to be invited for a young player between the ages of 13-16 to be named to the traveling 18 group of players.
> 
> ODP might not be as glamorous and exclusive as it used to be, but these young kids still made it through a selection process. Let them enjoy the ride if they choose to.


Strangely, I'm not stopping anybody from anything...but thanks for making my point.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 4, 2022)

met61 said:


> Strangely, I'm not stopping anybody from anything...but thanks for making my point.


You do seem to be weirdly invested in insulting someone else's event.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 4, 2022)

With my sons age group I quickly learned ODP was a joke. There's more politics involved there then on a normal club team.


----------



## #girldad (Feb 4, 2022)

Chalklines said:


> With my sons age group I quickly learned ODP was a joke. There's more politics involved there then on a normal club team.


Just wondering.... How far did your son make it in the ODP process? Selected to go to the Ojai Camp and/or make the the traveling team?


----------



## met61 (Feb 5, 2022)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> There were SD Surf players representing.


SCDSL?


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 5, 2022)

#girldad said:


> Just wondering.... How far did your son make it in the ODP process? Selected to go to the Ojai Camp and/or make the the traveling team?


*O*lympic *D*evelopment *P*rogram "process" - Just wondering....do you really believe this?


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 5, 2022)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> There were SD Surf players representing.


Were they from ECNL or ECRL teams?


----------



## #girldad (Feb 5, 2022)

MicPaPa said:


> *O*lympic *D*evelopment *P*rogram "process" - Just wondering....do you really believe this?


Absolutely not… but it’s still an honor for a young teenager to be selected right? ..we have a family friend who played in ODP as a kid, played on the U20 team, played at USC, and just selected Top 5 of the recent NWSL draft… nice footsteps to follow wouldn’t you say?

We all know ODP has lost its lustre and and shine, but it’s still an achievement for the kids.. Let them enjoy the process..


----------



## met61 (Feb 5, 2022)

#girldad said:


> Absolutely not… but it’s still an honor for a young teenager to be selected right? ..we have a family friend who played in ODP as a kid, played on the U20 team, played at USC, and just selected Top 5 of the recent NWSL draft… nice footsteps to follow wouldn’t you say?
> 
> We all know ODP has lost its lustre and and shine, but it’s still an achievement for the kids.. Let them enjoy the process..


...oof, somebody must have really played up their kids olympic prospects around the water cooler.


----------



## #girldad (Feb 5, 2022)

met61 said:


> ...oof, somebody must have really played up their kids olympic prospects around the water cooler.


You’re beginning to sound like a very bitter person. Was your child ever selected to ODP? Or are you one of those that are upset because they were not? We all know ODP doesn’t carry the weight it used to, but why rain on someone’s parade. Let the kids enjoy their sunshine if they choose to…Keep in mind that not everyone is a club soccer expert like you are.


----------



## crush (Feb 5, 2022)

Chalklines said:


> With my sons age group I quickly learned ODP was a joke. There's more politics involved there then on a normal club team.


ODP was my kids first big tryout and it was no joke to her or the other kids trying to get in that van to AZ to ball against the other GOATs around the country.  It was fun for her and it turned out really good for her to not make the final cut to Arizona.  It made her work harder on the field for the next big thing, the U14 Youth National Team in 2017.  She worked hard but feel short again, this was not about her play per say, this time it was all about what was required by the Doc at the time to make his list.  She failed the tryout with the Doc and moved onto HSS and all that has to over.  I say whatever list your kid makes, no mater how they make it or why they make it, it shall be celebrated for kids sakes.  Yes, we ALL know politics plays a part in the selection process and we shall just accept it for what this is all about these days in the USA of sports.


----------



## met61 (Feb 5, 2022)

#girldad said:


> You’re beginning to sound like a very bitter person. Was your child ever selected to ODP? Or are you one of those that are upset because they were not? We all know ODP doesn’t carry the weight it used to, but why rain on someone’s parade. Let the kids enjoy their sunshine if they choose to…Keep in mind that not everyone is a club soccer expert like you are.


Yet, the only ones reading and triggered by my posts are parents...my point stands.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 5, 2022)

#girldad said:


> Absolutely not… but it’s still an honor for a young teenager to be selected right? ..we have a family friend who played in ODP as a kid, played on the U20 team, played at USC, and just selected Top 5 of the recent NWSL draft… nice footsteps to follow wouldn’t you say?
> 
> We all know ODP has lost its lustre and and shine, but it’s still an achievement for the kids.. Let them enjoy the process..


Do you mean footsteps for parents to follow in? Also, participation trophies are still an achievement for the kids as well, there's that.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 5, 2022)

met61 said:


> Yet, the only ones reading and triggered by my posts are parents...my point stands.


Exactly!


----------



## #girldad (Feb 5, 2022)

MicPaPa said:


> Exactly!


Sounds like you guys are part of the “Snub Club” and can’t let go the fact your child wasn’t recognized and/or chosen..Keep in mind many of us are new to all this stuff. We come on here for information that we can use as we navigate our way through all of this. In every post I’ve made, I’ve admitted that I know ODP has lost it’s shine. Cheers mate!


----------



## met61 (Feb 5, 2022)

#girldad said:


> Sounds like you guys are part of the “Snub Club” and can’t let go the fact your child wasn’t recognized and/or chosen..Keep in mind many of us are new to all this stuff. We come on here for information that we can use as we navigate our way through all of this. In every post I’ve made, I’ve admitted that I know ODP has lost it’s shine. Cheers mate!


You're getting spun up about C-Team soccer at best. Here's some information to help you navigate...have'em play rec and save some money.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 6, 2022)

crush said:


> ODP was my kids first big tryout and it was no joke to her or the other kids trying to get in that van to AZ to ball against the other GOATs around the country.  It was fun for her and it turned out really good for her to not make the final cut to Arizona.  It made her work harder on the field for the next big thing, the U14 Youth National Team in 2017.  She worked hard but feel short again, this was not about her play per say, this time it was all about what was required by the Doc at the time to make his list.  She failed the tryout with the Doc and moved onto HSS and all that has to over.  I say whatever list your kid makes, no mater how they make it or why they make it, it shall be celebrated for kids sakes.  Yes, we ALL know politics plays a part in the selection process and we shall just accept it for what this is all about these days in the USA of sports.


here's the problem.

the parent who chaperones kids first on that bus and first out on the field when the game starts regardless of skill.

the politics just dont stop during the selection process. when you have kids coming off the bench who have led their leagues for multiple years in scoring for players who had their last hattrick on a u6 ayso team is just wrong. Until the program gets fixed and the best actually get selected with ZERO parent involvement, ODP in California will be a JOKE.


----------



## crush (Feb 6, 2022)

Chalklines said:


> here's the problem.
> 
> *the parent who chaperones kids first on that bus and first out on the field when the game starts regardless of skill.*
> 
> the politics just dont stop during the selection process. when you have kids coming off the bench who have led their leagues for multiple years in scoring for players who had their last hattrick on a u6 ayso team is just wrong. Until the program gets fixed and the best actually get selected with ZERO parent involvement, ODP in California will be a JOKE.


Wow, that is serious bro and I have no clue what your talking about.  You know what, I kind of agree with you in some ways with all the lists.  The whole selection process in this country needs a big overhaul, moo.  It dont matter what your doing, the cheating and brown nosing is or was at an all time high.  I still think for the kids sakes, we should honor their selection to the lists out there in soccer.  If they know their parent is doing the pay to play game and they know it, then that's not good.  Look man, I saw first hand what money can buy in this sport.  It need's big spanking, a wash up and then re-boot with dads off the boards and out the soccer business and selection process.  I think that is the biggest problem.  Happy Sunday to everyone.  I do have compassion on the dads and some of the moms.  Most of them did not play sports or tried and got cut.  They felt pain for being picked last and this time around with their kid, they can pay for the spots.  I'm speaking in general terms and not at any parent or selection list.  If you hate me for saying all this, then check yourself first before you go off on me.....lol!


----------



## #girldad (Feb 6, 2022)

Chalklines said:


> here's the problem.
> 
> the parent who chaperones kids first on that bus and first out on the field when the game starts regardless of skill.


What chaperones?
I know the older age groups 06 and above traveled in 2 vans per team and there were no chaperones. Can’t speak for the youngers, though, since I wouldn’t know.
We were told of the hotel and its location and advised not to stay there or visit our children as they were there for business. In fact, 4 girls didn’t play because they did not turn their phones in at curfew.


----------



## crush (Feb 6, 2022)

#girldad said:


> *In fact, 4 girls didn’t play because they did not turn their phones in at curfew.*


Wow, that is tough rules but rules are rules and some rules are made to be broken, but not that one.  My kid was told to turn in her phone when she was a little one and I told TM, "My kid keeps her phone with her at all times.  We tracked her that way and we want her to have it for ER situations as well.  Sorry, no way" I said!!!  One lady got all huff and puff and told head doc that my child will be a distraction if she gets her smart phone and others have it confiscated ((all sorts of problems with adults taking my kids smart phone, FYI!!!)).  I parent differently then other parents.  I had another parent tell me to just send my child on a plane trip with other adults I don;t know all because were a soccer family now and just send child with us, ok dad..... I am the parent, right?   Don't get me wrong, curfew should be obeyed for big time tournaments like ODP.  This is Socal and we want to win and should always win, but not with the phone as punishment or as some sort of emotional weapon and leverage.  That's personal and private in moo and some more moo with that as well!  Invasion of privacy.


----------



## met61 (Feb 6, 2022)

#girldad said:


> What chaperones?
> I know the older age groups 06 and above traveled in 2 vans per team and there were no chaperones. Can’t speak for the youngers, though, since I wouldn’t know.
> We were told of the hotel and its location and advised not to stay there or visit our children as they were there for business. In fact, 4 girls didn’t play because they did not turn their phones in at curfew.


Wait what! olders? Forgive me, I thought your overdramatic pleas for "the kids" meant we were talking about u-littles, this makes it even more of a joke and a bigger waste of time and money. If the goal is beyond High School, there are better uses of time and money...I can't attest to them, but I've seen plenty of ads for  college ID camps throughout SoCal that boast at least decent college scouting exposure.

Although, if your goal is to tout to friends and grandpa that his little Sally is an Olympic prospect, which I suspect in your case, then I get where you're coming from...and by all means, continue to sell the BS to Grandpa and friends...but don't expect most on this forum to play along. Good day, Mate!


----------



## #girldad (Feb 6, 2022)

met61 said:


> Wait what! olders? Forgive me, I thought your overdramatic pleas for "the kids" meant we were talking about u-littles, this makes it even more of a joke and a bigger waste of time and money. If the goal is beyond High School, there are better uses of time and money...I can't attest to them, but I've seen plenty of ads for  college ID camps throughout SoCal that boast at least decent college scouting exposure.
> 
> Although, if your goal is to tout to friends and grandpa that his little Sally is an Olympic prospect, which I suspect in your case, then I get where you're coming from...and by all means, continue to sell the BS to Grandpa and friends...but don't expect most on this forum to play along. Good day, Mate!


----------



## LetsGooooo (Feb 6, 2022)

Can someone explain how ODP works in so cal. I see cal south made an ODP team but you can only play in cal south to make the team. For girls what clubs are even left in cal south? I’m super confused.


----------



## #girldad (Feb 6, 2022)

LetsGooooo said:


> Can someone explain how ODP works in so cal. I see cal south made an ODP team but you can only play in cal south to make the team. For girls what clubs are even left in cal south? I’m super confused.


"met61" patrols this topic like a hawk...I'm sure you will get all the answers real soon!


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2022)

LetsGooooo said:


> Can someone explain how ODP works in so cal. I see cal south made an ODP team but you can only play in cal south to make the team. For girls what clubs are even left in cal south? I’m super confused.


ODP is a program run at the national level by USYSA.  The USYSA franchisee in southern California is Cal South.  Other affiliation programs exist, such as US Club Soccer, AYSO, and USL Super-Y.  Players not registered through a subsidiary of USYSA may not be invited to try out (politics, insurance, money, etc).


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 7, 2022)

espola said:


> ODP is a program run at the national level by USYSA.  The USYSA franchisee in southern California is Cal South.  Other affiliation programs exist, such as US Club Soccer, AYSO, and USL Super-Y.  Players not registered through a subsidiary of USYSA may not be invited to try out *(politics*, insurance, money, etc).


----------



## met61 (Feb 7, 2022)

espola said:


> ODP is a program run at the national level by USYSA.  The USYSA franchisee in southern California is Cal South.  Other affiliation programs exist, such as US Club Soccer, AYSO, and USL Super-Y.  Players not registered through a subsidiary of USYSA may not be invited to try out (politics, insurance, money, etc).


Hence, C-Teams at best.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 7, 2022)

MicPaPa said:


> Were they from ECNL or ECRL teams?


ECNL


----------



## #girldad (Feb 7, 2022)

met61 said:


> Hence, C-Teams at best.





FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Mary Flores did odp last year.. she plays for slammers hb koge national champs.. Ecnl player of the year and plays for the Mexican National u-17 team and just verbal commitment to Stanford.. so your statement is incorrect


Just wondering...Would Mary Flores be considered a "C-Team" player in your eyes?  If kids are coming from National Championship teams, why a C-Team?


----------



## GoldenGate (Feb 7, 2022)

#girldad said:


> "met61" patrols this topic like a hawk...I'm sure you will get all the answers real soon!


For the record, the 2001 and 2002 girls who played for Cal South ODP ended up playing in such "joke" colleges as Notre Dame, Florida, USC, UCLA (2), West Point, Cal Poly (2), Santa Barbara, Irvine (2), SDSU (2), Pomona Pitzer (2), Syracuse, Howard, MIT, among others. Virtually all of the girls from those teams play in college.  The only thing that's a joke is met61, and I'm pretty sure his kid got cut from ODP and he never recovered.

I see parents like him all the time.  They have such inferiority complexes that they call everything a joke when they fail instead of accepting reality and using failure to motivate them.  Worse, they're often so chicken shit they deprive their children of opportunities because they're too afraid their child will fail, and that their kid will share their own lack of intestinal fortitude when they do.  So, instead, they make up excuses in advance to rationalize why they don't want their kid to even try.  Met61 labels things a "joke", while crush uses "corrupt", as his excuse for his child.  In the end, met61 calls ODP a joke because that is his excuse to rationalize his child's failure.  People like met61 think they're doing their kids a favor when they say something is a joke every time their kid fails, but what do you think kids really learn when they aren't good enough to make a team that daddy says is a "joke"? Can you imagine being a kid growing up in such an environment?


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> For the record, the 2001 and 2002 girls who played for Cal South ODP ended up playing in such "joke" colleges as Notre Dame, Florida, USC, UCLA (2), West Point, Cal Poly (2), Santa Barbara, Irvine (2), SDSU (2), Pomona Pitzer (2), Syracuse, Howard, MIT, among others. Virtually all of the girls from those teams play in college.  The only thing that's a joke is met61, and I'm pretty sure his kid got cut from ODP and he never recovered.
> 
> I see parents like him all the time.  They have such inferiority complexes that they call everything a joke when they fail instead of accepting reality and using failure to motivate them.  Worse, they're often so chicken shit they deprive their children of opportunities because they're too afraid their child will fail, and that their kid will share their own lack of intestinal fortitude when they do.  So, instead, they make up excuses in advance to rationalize why they don't want their kid to even try.  Met61 labels things a "joke", while crush uses "corrupt", as his excuse for his child.  In the end, met61 calls ODP a joke because that is his excuse to rationalize his child's failure.  People like met61 think they're doing their kids a favor when they say something is a joke every time their kid fails, but what do you think kids really learn when they aren't good enough to make a team that daddy says is a "joke"? Can you imagine being a kid growing up in such an environment?


I agree with a lot of this, but I think it might be a little harsh.  OTOH, I have had met61 on my ignore list for a long time so you could be entirely justified -- I just wouldn't know.


----------



## Grlscrdad (Feb 7, 2022)

To each their own!!! To me there is no such thing as a waste of time for a kid to gain experience in playing in different atmosphere and different levels of comp.  Outside of club play ODP for us has been a great experience... We are very "hands off" in the aspects of networking/playing politics with our kids and their soccer goals.  We set the expectation for them to play their game and play 100%.  There are going to be coaches that like your style of play and some that don't, but effort can never hide.  This was our 1st year doing ODP and our 2 oldest girls were able to do something the coaches liked as they both got named to the "National" teams in their age groups.  In this they may not make Team USA, but they were in front of a lot of quality schools at the camps.  They both had strong D1 programs reach out to their ODP coaches and invite them to their ID camps since they are too young to be contacted directly.  So for me I say that is a success and an opp they wouldn't have had if we didn't go!


----------



## GoldenGate (Feb 7, 2022)

espola said:


> I agree with a lot of this, but I think it might be a little harsh.  OTOH, I have had met61 on my ignore list for a long time so you could be entirely justified -- I just wouldn't know.


It is only harsh if you think that failing at something is bad. It is strange that people think kiddie soccer is so important that they're offended whenever someone suggests that maybe their kid may not be as good at it as they want them to be, whether it's ODP reps, or US Soccer picking YNT players, or club coaches deciding on playing time, or DOCs engaging in nefarious behavior that crush claims exists but can never quite put his finger on.  They're perfectly fine making constant excuses that trash everyone around them instead of accepting the truth, yet they get offended when someone trashes them right back for their marginally brain addled conspiracy theories.  

There is no shame in not making an ODP team.  There is no shame in not making the YNT.  There is no shame in not getting recruited by colleges. There is no shame in being a terrible soccer player.  The mere fact that some people here define themselves by how good their child is at soccer is nuts.  Kiddie soccer should be fun, yet people like met61 and crush can't do anything but complain how everything is so terrible whether it's ODP, or HS, or ECNL, or Surf, or college or whatever it is that isn't going as they had hoped.  Instead of accepting what each of these things are for what they are, it's always some conspiracy of "elites" to ruin their lives.  In fact, have you ever noticed that the bitter kiddie soccer conspiracy theorists who are constantly blaming "elites" for ruining their kids' lives also happen to be the same folks spouting conspiracy theories about "elites" conspiring about everything, including kiddie soccer, mask mandates, vaccines, and civil rights? I mean, met61 recently claimed that people pointing out Joe Rogan repeatedly dropping the N bomb - which even the douche himself admits was wrong and for which he apologized - constitutes elitists playing the "race card". People like met61 and crush are all about failing to take responsibility for anything.  It's always a conspiracy of "elites" who are out to get them.


----------



## met61 (Feb 7, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> It is only harsh if you think that failing at something is bad. It is strange that people think kiddie soccer is so important that they're offended whenever someone suggests that maybe their kid may not be as good at it as they want them to be, whether it's ODP reps, or US Soccer picking YNT players, or club coaches deciding on playing time, or DOCs engaging in nefarious behavior that crush claims exists but can never quite put his finger on.  They're perfectly fine making constant excuses that trash everyone around them instead of accepting the truth, yet they get offended when someone trashes them right back for their marginally brain addled conspiracy theories.
> 
> There is no shame in not making an ODP team.  There is no shame in not making the YNT.  There is no shame in not getting recruited by colleges. There is no shame in being a terrible soccer player.  The mere fact that some people here define themselves by how good their child is at soccer is nuts.  Kiddie soccer should be fun, yet people like met61 and crush can't do anything but complain how everything is so terrible whether it's ODP, or HS, or ECNL, or Surf, or college or whatever it is that isn't going as they had hoped.  Instead of accepting what each of these things are for what they are, it's always some conspiracy of "elites" to ruin their lives.  In fact, have you ever noticed that the bitter kiddie soccer conspiracy theorists who are constantly blaming "elites" for ruining their kids' lives also happen to be the same folks spouting conspiracy theories about "elites" conspiring about everything, including kiddie soccer, mask mandates, vaccines, and civil rights? I mean, met61 recently claimed that people pointing out Joe Rogan repeatedly dropping the N bomb - which even the douche himself admits was wrong and for which he apologized - constitutes elitists playing the "race card". People like met61 and crush are all about failing to take responsibility for anything.  It's always a conspiracy of "elites" who are out to get them.


...imagine an adult life spent writing hundreds of words of psychotic ramblings on a kid's soccer forum - living rent free in someone's empty head.


----------



## GoldenGate (Feb 7, 2022)

met61 said:


> ...imagine an adult life spent writing hundreds of words of psychotic ramblings on a kid's soccer forum - living rent free in someone's empty head.


Imagine an adult who harbors such anger and bitterness about his child not getting selected for a kiddie all star team that he rants about it here five years after the fact.  Am I right?


----------



## crush (Feb 7, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> *Imagine!*


----------



## met61 (Feb 7, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> Imagine an adult who harbors such anger and bitterness about his child not getting selected for a kiddie all star team that he rants about it here five years after the fact.  Am I right?


That's it? weak sauce...at least you scored a couple reach-a-rounds from the other drama queens. Checkmate!


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 7, 2022)

#girldad said:


> What chaperones?
> I know the older age groups 06 and above traveled in 2 vans per team and there were no chaperones. Can’t speak for the youngers, though, since I wouldn’t know.
> We were told of the hotel and its location and advised not to stay there or visit our children as they were there for business. In fact, 4 girls didn’t play because they did not turn their phones in at curfew.


LOL "they were there for business."  Riiiight, because we all know developing future Olympians is serious "business" *wink wink*

Seriously dude, I'm embarrassed for you. Might want to delete and start over. Hope this helps, be well.


----------



## #girldad (Feb 7, 2022)

MicPaPa said:


> LOL "they were there for business."  Riiiight, because we all know developing future Olympians is serious "business" *wink wink*
> 
> Seriously dude, I'm embarrassed for you. Might want to delete and start over. Hope this helps, be well.


Bro..you're drinking the same HATERADE juice as met61...It's obvious you guys are part of the SNUB CLUB...It's okay your kid was never invited to the party..I'm sure your kid has gotten over it, why can't you Big Papa? NAMASTE....

Yessir,  in the "business" of winning of almost all of the age groups they were entered in.


----------



## crush (Feb 8, 2022)

#girldad said:


> Bro..you're drinking the same HATERADE juice as met61...It's obvious you guys are part of the SNUB CLUB...It's okay your kid was never invited to the party..I'm sure your kid has gotten over it, why can't you Big Papa? NAMASTE....
> 
> Yessir,  in the "business" of winning of almost all of the age groups they were entered in.


I talked with the Founder bro on why was ODP put together in the first place.  The Original Founder was in charge of finding the first U15 YNT, way way back in the day.  How does one pick 18 girls across the country?  He and others thought it would be good to do ODP and then pick IV Regions of top  players and then pick the YNT from those four teams after they battle in big time games.  Politics took over quickly and he was gone.  It's not like it was and for sure politics of who you know, how you know them and what your willing to pay, is the norm.  It's not about how good your kid can ball anymore.  I still think it's a great accomplishment for any kid who makes it.  The adults have messed this whole list thing up.  The adults who lie are the real losers in all this.


----------



## GoldenGate (Feb 8, 2022)

met61 said:


> That's it? weak sauce...at least you scored a couple reach-a-rounds from the other drama queens. Checkmate!


Of course you revert to homophobic comments.  "Checkmate" is knowing that every day your desperation grows as your kid continues to slip further behind his peers.  While other parents enjoy their kids' games, you're hiding your anxiety with fake bravado about how ODP sucks, the refs suck, the coach sucks, and other kids are over-rated.  Every game you hope maybe today will be the day your kid shows what has been lacking, but it never happens because they just aren't as good as you want them to be and they probably never were.  Instead of not giving a s**t because soccer is a game played by children, you get in the car after games angry and frustrated, and your kid knows it even on those rare car rides that you keep your mouth shut about how it didn't go well.  Kiddie soccer is important to you, and it is all slipping slowly away. I've seen a hundred dads like you, and you're all the same.  Get used to disappointment, because I'm guessing you are raising your kid to provide you with a lifetime of it, which you will blame on everyone but yourself.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 8, 2022)

LetsGooooo said:


> Can someone explain how ODP works in so cal. I see cal south made an ODP team but you can only play in cal south to make the team. For girls what clubs are even left in cal south? I’m super confused.


80% of the 05 girls were ECNL players. 90% of the players were from US Soccer.  You must be registered for USYS for ODP, thus every player that was invited paid an additional $20 to get a USYS card if they already didn't have one, most didn't.  This allowed them to tryout.  Invite only.   18 girls chosen to travel to Arizona.


----------



## LetsGooooo (Feb 8, 2022)

espola said:


> ODP is a program run at the national level by USYSA.  The USYSA franchisee in southern California is Cal South.  Other affiliation programs exist, such as US Club Soccer, AYSO, and USL Super-Y.  Players not registered through a subsidiary of USYSA may not be invited to try out (politics, insurance, money, etc).


My point is the whole pathway was just cutoff as you have to be on a Cal South league last season. All the top clubs moved to SoCal this last season. If that is truly the pathway to the Olympic team your not getting the best girls in it that's for sure. ODP should be for the very best players regardless of what league your play in. You could be off the street and make the team if your good enough. Seems super stupid to me to do it the way its being done right now because I thought the goal was have the best players make the Olympic team? I guess the Eagles can market themselves as an ODP club because if you are a girl and make their team you will be on the ODP team as well. Sorry I just don't get it. 

From their website - "The requirements to recommend a player is that the club is currently playing in CSL and registered with Cal South."


----------



## GoldenGate (Feb 8, 2022)

LetsGooooo said:


> My point is the whole pathway was just cutoff as you have to be on a Cal South league last season. All the top clubs moved to SoCal this last season. If that is truly the pathway to the Olympic team your not getting the best girls in it that's for sure. ODP should be for the very best players regardless of what league your play in. You could be off the street and make the team if your good enough. Seems super stupid to me to do it the way its being done right now because I thought the goal was have the best players make the Olympic team? I guess the Eagles can market themselves as an ODP club because if you are a girl and make their team you will be on the ODP team as well. Sorry I just don't get it.
> 
> From their website - "The requirements to recommend a player is that the club is currently playing in CSL and registered with Cal South."


FFS.  A lot of things have changed with youth soccer in the US since ODP was created for boys in 1979 and girls in 1982 as a way to identify the best youth players for the new concept of creating youth national teams.  When the program was created, the name made more sense.   They kept the same name for the same reason that 20th Century Fox makes movies in the 21st century and although Coca-Cola hasn't had cocaine in it for a few years.

Grow up.  No one believes ODP in 2022 is a pathway to playing in the Olympics just as no one goes to MTV to watch music videos. You're making up fake reasons to be annoyed.  But if you insist, why don't you go down to your local AT&T store where you can surely send an angry telegraph to U.S. Soccer demanding they change the name.


----------



## LetsGooooo (Feb 8, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> FFS.  A lot of things have changed with youth soccer in the US since ODP was created for boys in 1979 and girls in 1982 as a way to identify the best youth players for the new concept of creating youth national teams.  When the program was created, the name made more sense.   They kept the same name for the same reason that 20th Century Fox makes movies in the 21st century and although Coca-Cola hasn't had cocaine in it for a few years.
> 
> Grow up.  No one believes ODP in 2022 is a pathway to playing in the Olympics just as no one goes to MTV to watch music videos. You're making up fake reasons to be annoyed.  But if you insist, why don't you go down to your local AT&T store where you can surely send an angry telegraph to U.S. Soccer demanding they change the name.


ok will do, dont really understand why your so hostile but ok.


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 8, 2022)

#girldad said:


> Bro..you're drinking the same HATERADE juice as met61...It's obvious you guys are part of the SNUB CLUB...It's okay your kid was never invited to the party..I'm sure your kid has gotten over it, why can't you Big Papa? NAMASTE....
> 
> Yessir,  in the "business" of winning of almost all of the age groups they were entered in.


LOL! There it is, bragging rights!  Unfortunately, you're late to the game, it's no longer worth bragging about. But hey, You're Still Da Man in your own mind - Well done!


----------



## met61 (Feb 8, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> Of course you revert to homophobic comments.  "Checkmate" is knowing that every day your desperation grows as your kid continues to slip further behind his peers.  While other parents enjoy their kids' games, you're hiding your anxiety with fake bravado about how ODP sucks, the refs suck, the coach sucks, and other kids are over-rated.  Every game you hope maybe today will be the day your kid shows what has been lacking, but it never happens because they just aren't as good as you want them to be and they probably never were.  Instead of not giving a s**t because soccer is a game played by children, you get in the car after games angry and frustrated, and your kid knows it even on those rare car rides that you keep your mouth shut about how it didn't go well.  Kiddie soccer is important to you, and it is all slipping slowly away. I've seen a hundred dads like you, and you're all the same.  Get used to disappointment, because I'm guessing you are raising your kid to provide you with a lifetime of it, which you will blame on everyone but yourself.


As is always the case with your reams of senseless drivel, I have lost track...have you dropped the race card yet? If not, I'm sure it's on its way from you or your cheer squad.


----------



## met61 (Feb 8, 2022)

LetsGooooo said:


> ok will do, dont really understand why your so hostile but ok.


It's simple...he's a leftist POS working out personal therapy on a public forum. Rather comical to watch.


----------



## Dargle (Feb 8, 2022)

Many leagues or programs out there have a misleading name, but most have some elements of truth to them

ODP doesn't mean you are considered an Olympic prospect, but they do have US Soccer scouts at their tournaments

MLS Next doesn't mean you are going to make it in MLS, but they do have MLS scouts at their events

ECNL doesn't mean your club or child is elite, but it is exclusive in the sense that not everyone can join

Girls Academy League doesn't have any Pro club affiliations as the name "academy" might suggest, but it is definitely for girls

Discovery division of the SoCal League doesn't mean anyone is watching the games to discover players, but it is the highest division in the SoCal League

Premier division in Coast Soccer League doesn't mean the clubs, games, or players are premier, but it is the highest division in CSL

National or State Cup is neither a national nor a state-level competition, although National is a higher-level competition than State

There are some league or program names that are even less true than those above:

ECRL (or ECNL-R) is not for elite clubs or teams in a particular region.  It's the teams (or clubs in some cases) that didn't get admitted to ECNL. It is exclusive in the sense that not everyone can join

Elite Academy League is not for elite academies, but in most cases it is for the second team in a MLS Next club or for a club that didn't get admitted to MLS Next or ECNL. It is exclusive in the sense that not everyone can join.


----------



## GoldenGate (Feb 8, 2022)

met61 said:


> As is always the case with your reams of senseless drivel, I have lost track...have you dropped the race card yet? If not, I'm sure it's on its way from you or your cheer squad.


You already tried to change the subject with your homophobia, but this thread is about ODP.  Let me get it back on track...

It's been, what, five years since your kiddie got cut from ODP, right?  I don't know what's more embarrassing, getting cut from what you say is a "joke" or being bitter about it after so many years.


----------



## GoldenGate (Feb 8, 2022)

met61 said:


> It's simple...he's a leftist POS working out personal therapy on a public forum. Rather comical to watch.


Such harsh language from someone whose kid can't even make an ODP squad.  I don't know how you live with yourself.  So embarrassing.


----------



## GoldenGate (Feb 8, 2022)

Hey @met61, here you are in 2018 trashing an ODP roster of 12 year old girls as pathetic.  Was this the team your kiddie wasn't good enough to make? Is this what you will always blame for your kid's decline?

The bigger question is what the hell is wrong with a grown man who is confident that he's invested enough time watching little girls play soccer that he knows the best 11 and 12 year old girls in a region with 25 million people?  Beyond creepy.


----------



## GoldenGate (Feb 8, 2022)

OMG @met61, it gets even better.  Here you are claiming that the ODP roster doesn't have the best players because "all the legit ballers" play DA.  Can you remind me again what "DA" is?  Isn't it the league that collapsed years ago because it didn't have any of the "legit ballers"?  

Oh, and what kind of grown man refers to 12 year old girls as "legit ballers" anyway?


----------



## #girldad (Feb 8, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> OMG @met61, it gets even better.  Here you are claiming that the ODP roster doesn't have the best players because "all the legit ballers" play DA.  Can you remind me again what "DA" is?  Isn't it the league that collapsed years ago because it didn't have any of the "legit ballers"?
> 
> Oh, and what kind of grown man refers to 12 year old girls as "legit ballers" anyway?


WOW...met61 has been exposed!!! Hasn't your child aged out already? lol Time for you to get on an "Empty Nest" forum..lol


----------



## Brav520 (Feb 8, 2022)

crush said:


> I talked with the Founder bro on why was ODP put together in the first place.  The Original Founder was in charge of finding the first U15 YNT, way way back in the day.  How does one pick 18 girls across the country?  He and others thought it would be good to do ODP and then pick IV Regions of top  players and then pick the YNT from those four teams after they battle in big time games.  Politics took over quickly and he was gone.  It's not like it was and for sure politics of who you know, how you know them and what your willing to pay, is the norm.  It's not about how good your kid can ball anymore.  I still think it's a great accomplishment for any kid who makes it.  The adults have messed this whole list thing up.  The adults who lie are the real losers in all this.


Yep, this is exactly how it worked when I played years ago, make state team, go to regional camp, 4 regions go to national camp

i also think you were seeing , especially on boys side players who were never involved in the YNTs getting noticed late teens/early 20, clearly the ODP program was not capturing the talent “early “ on

I do know for a fact that Steve Sampson was scouting for YNT in the late 90s in California ( I believe it was his job after he got fired as men”s coach).

I assume scouts now are spending a lot of their time trying to get dual nationals in the program early


----------



## met61 (Feb 8, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> OMG @met61, it gets even better.  Here you are claiming that the ODP roster doesn't have the best players because "all the legit ballers" play DA.  Can you remind me again what "DA" is?  Isn't it the league that collapsed years ago because it didn't have any of the "legit ballers"?
> 
> Oh, and what kind of grown man refers to 12 year old girls as "legit ballers" anyway?


Fact Check: True

DA levels above any ODP roster.


----------



## met61 (Feb 8, 2022)

#girldad said:


> WOW...met61 has been exposed!!! Hasn't your child aged out already? lol Time for you to get on an "Empty Nest" forum..lol


..."me learner maph" Clown!


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 8, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Yep, this is exactly how it worked when I played years ago, make state team, go to regional camp, 4 regions go to national camp


Still worked that way this past year.   The difficult part is getting picked for the state team.   I noticed a lot of returning players from a couple years ago were invited back.  This left a small amount of players that were scouted and added to the list.   Other states have open tryouts, a couple cut downs, then a state team.


----------



## Chelseafc (Feb 14, 2022)

WatchthemPlay said:


> In one of the age groups, there were 0 ECNL players from San Diego Surf, HB Koge, Beach, Blues, etc…the top clubs and players. They weren’t on the original ODP list for tryouts.  My guess is that those clubs don’t view ODP as valuable otherwise they would be recommending all of the top players right and left.  At least in the age groups I am familiar with, these weren’t the top players.  So, in response, it makes sense they wouldn’t be selected for the final ODP team (still a little surprising, but not a total shock).


There were players from top ECNL teams from those clubs you mentioned in some age groups. It’s an imperfect system just like the USYS National/regional team pools and the USYF team.  Sorry, but it’s true!  You have players in the USYS National pools that should have been dropped but they were picked up at U13/14, and no one ever bothered to scratch them off the list.  Meanwhile other players have got better and still can’t get on the list.


----------



## Chelseafc (Feb 14, 2022)

Grlscrdad said:


> Imo, there were just not hardly any CA girls who went down to FL for the Interregional in Nov.  We moved from CA to the midwest and the only thing outside of club team is ODP. CA has a leg up to have PDP, and feel especially in NorCal a larger support by the clubs for it.  I do know a few from our old club had got invites to go to the interregional, but chose not to go.  So if they miss that they dont get to NTC.


I think another factor is Hs season varies from state to state.  For CalSouth it overlaps, and although you can do both, it is not that easy and many were injured this year.  I know in some age groups they had to go beyond the alternatives, due to Covid tests positive and last minute injuries.  At that point, it’s too late for them to repool a group.


----------



## Chelseafc (Feb 14, 2022)

MicPaPa said:


> Were they from ECNL or ECRL teams?


Boys ECNL. surf posted it on their Instagram with a “congrats we are so proud..”


----------



## Chelseafc (Feb 14, 2022)

futboldad1 said:


> lol......that is indeed the question ......maybes the ODP teams should play Surf or another ECNL team with no picks and see how the score goes........


Part of the issue is parents discrediting it without real experience, or because their feelings are hurt because their kid wasn’t pooled or picked. It’s an imperfect system, however that doesn’t change the fact that it stimulates player development and red presents a handful of top players.  When parents put it down, it just discourages participation and then it becomes what you say it is.  BTw, my player plays top ECnL and told me she felt she walked away as a much  better player for several reasons.  Yes, we lost some good players to Covid and injury, but she still felt the level and growth was valuable.


----------



## Chelseafc (Feb 14, 2022)

Grlscrdad said:


> Imo, there were just not hardly any CA girls who went down to FL for the Interregional in Nov.  We moved from CA to the midwest and the only thing outside of club team is ODP. CA has a leg up to have PDP, and feel especially in NorCal a larger support by the clubs for it.  I do know a few from our old club had got invites to go to the interregional, but chose not to go.  So if they miss that they dont get to NTC.


The players were selected during the summer ODP camp, which most EcNL players could not participate at bc they were at EcNL FL and Va tournaments last summer.


----------



## Chelseafc (Feb 14, 2022)

Chalklines said:


> here's the problem.
> 
> the parent who chaperones kids first on that bus and first out on the field when the game starts regardless of skill.
> 
> the politics just dont stop during the selection process. when you have kids coming off the bench who have led their leagues for multiple years in scoring for players who had their last hattrick on a u6 ayso team is just wrong. Until the program gets fixed and the best actually get selected with ZERO parent involvement, ODP in California will be a JOKE.


the “best” are scattered.  They are not on Surf A team, that’s just more politics, parents and pay for play.


----------



## crush (Feb 14, 2022)

Chelseafc said:


> the “best” are scattered.  They are not on Surf A team, that’s just more politics, parents and pay for play.


The Four Important P's in Youth Soccer are:  Politics, Parents, Pay 4 Play   I had sour grapes but not no more.  I got sweet grapes now and made some fine wine and then found time with my wife instead.  Youth soccer sure grabbed my attention but I moved on after I saw how the game is really being played.


----------



## Chelseafc (Feb 14, 2022)

Except the person you are responding to is incorrect


----------



## GoldenGate (Feb 14, 2022)

crush said:


> The Four Important P's in Youth Soccer are:  Politics, Parents, Pay 4 Play   I had sour grapes but not no more.  I got sweet grapes now and made some fine wine and then found time with my wife instead.  Youth soccer sure grabbed my attention but I moved on after I saw how the game is really being played.


Did you not get enough free handouts? 

Soccer must be free for everyone to play! Kiddie soccer is more important to society than education and healthcare!


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 15, 2022)

Chelseafc said:


> The players were selected during the summer ODP camp, which most EcNL players could not participate at bc they were at EcNL FL and Va tournaments last summer.


The Cal South girls 05 that went to camp were 60-70% ECNL.  Only 3 girls made it from Cal South to the West Region team.   Washington was most represented with 5 girls that made the West Region Team, all from ECNL.    The 18 players representing the West Region was 80-90% ECNL.   I believe 1/3 have already committed, and expect 90% of these girls will play on scholarship in college by the time they graduate.  

The Cal South girls 05 that recently played in Arizona in Jan. vs other States was 80-90% ECNL.  This team won it all.   Washington was down because they had planned to go to Florida and were missing the 5 ECNL girls that were part of the West Region team.

It seemed most of the girls that were playing just wanted to represent Cal South against the best from other states.   Parents were all great (There was one parent I noticed that was joy sticking his daughter - yes, age 16 and still telling your kid what to do on the pitch).


----------

